# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Junho 2012



## Gilmet (1 Jun 2012 às 01:33)

*Aviso MeteoPT*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## Stinger (1 Jun 2012 às 03:02)

Granda relampago agora aqui


----------



## Fi (1 Jun 2012 às 03:03)

Não sei se é da privação do sono mas ouvi um trovão ao longe. E agora, é mais consistente e menos espaçado, apesar de notória a distância a que está de onde me encontro.

O vento rodou para Sul e a temperatura desceu para uns simpáticos 18ºC.


----------



## João Soares (1 Jun 2012 às 03:03)

Acordei agora, com o barulho da trovoada.


----------



## Fi (1 Jun 2012 às 03:04)

Stinger disse:


> Granda relampago agora aqui



Afinal não estou doida!!

Também ouviste, João!


----------



## João Soares (1 Jun 2012 às 03:06)

Fi disse:


> Afinal não estou doida!!
> 
> Também ouviste, João!



Sim! E começou agora a chover fraco.


----------



## Fi (1 Jun 2012 às 03:09)

João Soares disse:


> Sim! E começou agora a chover fraco.



Aqui ainda não. E pensava eu que não teríamos nada aqui no nosso mui nobre Litoral Norte


----------



## João Soares (1 Jun 2012 às 03:13)

Pingas bem grossas! Mais um trovão.


----------



## Fi (1 Jun 2012 às 03:14)

João Soares disse:


> Pingas bem grossas! Mais um trovão.



Chegou aqui! E cai bem. Continua a trovoada ao longe. Que bela surpresa...


----------



## Stinger (1 Jun 2012 às 03:17)

Tive relampagos de minuto a minuto , agora começou a chover timidamente , e por fim umas gotas bem grossas 


Edit: Mais um bom relampago


----------



## FSantos (1 Jun 2012 às 03:19)

Que "estouro" há coisa de 10 minutos!
Ainda estou a tentar perceber o que foi.
O raio deve ter caido mesmo perto, fonix...


----------



## João Soares (1 Jun 2012 às 03:20)

Chove moderado e continuam os trovões.


----------



## Stinger (1 Jun 2012 às 03:23)

Parece estar se a dirigir para o interior , visto que agora houve se mais longe .

É meia trovoada seca


----------



## Stinger (1 Jun 2012 às 03:34)

Estou a ver a celula a ir para norte e tem relampagos de 20 em 20 segundos , parece estar a ficar mais forte , pessoal de braga e mais para o litoral devem ser atingidos


----------



## GabKoost (1 Jun 2012 às 03:49)

Stinger disse:


> Estou a ver a celula a ir para norte e tem relampagos de 20 em 20 segundos , parece estar a ficar mais forte , pessoal de braga e mais para o litoral devem ser atingidos



Confirmo que começou agora a chover.

Trovoada para Oeste mais muito longe daqui.


----------



## Stinger (1 Jun 2012 às 03:54)

Esta muito a beira do litoral entao


----------



## nimboestrato (1 Jun 2012 às 03:56)

Passou  no Aeroporto mesmo aqui ao lado. Um pouquinho a Leste. Inúmeros relâmpagos. Alguns trovões. Agora tudo a nordeste Estará já a fugir daqui. Ainda assim, bela surpresa.


----------



## pclvarela (1 Jun 2012 às 04:13)

Stinger disse:


> Esta muito a beira do litoral entao



Começa agora a chover em Barcelos. Trovões frequentes embora não muito fortes...ainda


----------



## Snifa (1 Jun 2012 às 07:58)

Bons dias, 

Junho começou com chuva e trovoada durante a madrugada, acumulei *0.8 mm *num curto aguaceiro de pingas grossas, a trovoada era bem audível..

Tempª mínima *18.2 ºc *

Neste momento já 20.6 ºc

Vento: SSE: 8Km/h

Humidade: 87%

Pressão: 1010.8 hpa


----------



## 1337 (1 Jun 2012 às 11:42)

acordei por volta das 5 da manha com um valente trovão, mas que bela surpresa não estava nada á espera muito menos á noite quando não davam nada disso.


----------



## Andre Barbosa (1 Jun 2012 às 13:25)

Trovões aqui por Braga por volta das 5 da manhã


----------



## CptRena (1 Jun 2012 às 13:39)

Boa tarde

Por aqui Junho começa quente. A humidade elevada associada à temperatura alta faz com que seja desagradável (muito suor "colado" à pele).

Agora na Gafanha da Nazaré:

T:   25,5°C
HR:69%
O@15,8km/h
PA:1008hPa

P.S.: Por aqui não houve festa de madrugada


----------



## Paula (1 Jun 2012 às 14:26)

Boa tarde 

Braga teve uma noite animada. Acordei às 4h da manhã com fortes trovões. Era mesmo forte  Assim continuou, até por volta das 6h, com alguma chuva à mistura.

Se esta noite o S.Pedro mandar novamente festa para estes lados, prometo registar


----------



## CptRena (1 Jun 2012 às 14:42)

Temos festa por aqui. Trovão seguido de precipitação moderada neste momento.

Edit (1448J): Continua a trovoada

A célula a passar aqui ao lado (sobre o oceano) é bem extensa, e tem outra a Sul.





copyright © 2008 IM


----------



## MarioCabral (1 Jun 2012 às 14:54)

Boa tarde,

Começou interessante este mês de Junho, trovoada durante a madrugada...seriam cerca das 3h30 e tivemos ainda um aguaceiro como disse o Snifa com pingas bem grossas...acumulados *0,5mm*...
Hoje já não está tão quente como ontem, ontem chegamos aos 31,1ºc por aqui...hoje já se chegou aos *26,4ºc*, actuais *24,2ºc* e *69%* de humidade relativa...
Amanhã teremos uma quebra acentuada na temperatura...


----------



## Ruipedroo (1 Jun 2012 às 15:02)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui acordei meio estremunhado por volta das 4 e meia, quando me apercebi que estava a trovejar bem e também a chover fraco. Foi sem dúvida uma boa madrugada, que apesar da passagem da célula, a temperatura manteve-se acima dos 20º. 
Neste momento continua um calor infernal, nem se aguenta.


----------



## CptRena (1 Jun 2012 às 15:27)

Já chegou a imagem de radar das 14:50 (local) e parece que a célula com maior actividade não era a que estava sobre o mar, mas sim a que se desenvolveu a Sul e passou a Este daqui, como se vê na imagem seguinte:





copyright © 2008 IM

Agora:

T:  26,3°C
HR:67%
O@6,1km/h
PA:1008hPa


----------



## João Soares (1 Jun 2012 às 16:01)

Um aguaceiro fraco e de curta duração acabou de passar por aqui.


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Jun 2012 às 19:00)

Bom fim de tarde

Quente, bem quente...Mas suportável à sombra
O vento tem sido geralmente fraco, mas a meio da tarde soprou com rajadas (máx. de 31,0 km\h pelas 14.56h), altura em que o céu encobriu um pouco com nebulosidade média-alta; ainda deu a sensação que se poderia formar trovoada mas não.
De madrugada acordámos com um aguaceiro moderado (gotas bem grossas) mas de curta duração, sem acumulação  na estação (talvez uns 0,4 mm) e acompanhado de trovoada. TROVOADA COM MAIÚSCULAS, tal foi a potência dos trovões. Autênticos ESTOUROS! Na freguesia do meu pai, a 4 km daqui, os quadros eléctricos foram abaixo.
Mas tão rapidamente chegou como se foi...caso para dizer: curto e grosso!

Neste momento o céu volta a ficar com pouca nebulosidade (alta).

*Tmín: 18,6ºC
Tmáx: 32,0ºC

Tatual: 24,7ºC
Hr: 26%
P. condensação: 4,0ºC
Pressão: 1011,0 hPa​*


----------



## filipe cunha (1 Jun 2012 às 22:45)

Por cá trovejou bastante por volta das 04h20, barometro subiu 0,6hpa, rajadas de vento de 37km/h e deu 0,3mm de agua...logo a seguir voltou tudo ao normal:
04:11	21.3 °C	 -	14.9 °C	1013.4hPa	Calm	 	3.5km/h	67%	0.0mm
04:21	21.4 °C	 -	14.8 °C	1014.1hPa	SE	23.3km/h	36.7km/h	66%	0.0mm
04:31	22.1 °C	 -	15.9 °C	1013.4hPa	SE	15.8km/h	23.3km/h	68%	0.3mm


----------



## Paula (2 Jun 2012 às 00:04)

Boas noites. 

A noite está fresca por Braga, e sente-se uma brisa que ontem não se fazia sentir, por esta hora.
Não parece que esta noite vá ser animada como a que tivemos ontem 

Por agora o céu está praticamente limpo e, como já referi, a noite segue com uma brisa que acompanha também a descida da temperatura.


----------



## supercell (2 Jun 2012 às 09:47)

Bom dia, ontem não tive oportunidade de vir cá para, mas falando um pouco de ontem, por volta das 2 horas começou-se a formar uma nuvem, que deu origem a uma chuva com pingos grossos que chegou para molhar a estrada e alguns trovões, pois passou um pouco ao lado, tendo se deslocado rapidamente para Norte.
Parece que ouve festa aí para o Norte, logo de manhã quando vi na RTP a meteorologia, o senhor disse que já estaria a trovejar e a chover no Norte.(Porto).
Por agora, muito nublado


----------



## supercell (2 Jun 2012 às 14:27)

Já chove!


----------



## CptRena (2 Jun 2012 às 16:39)

Boas

Dia mais fresco hoje, com alguns pingos , como o supercell referiu, que cairam de um céu branco que não anunciava.


----------



## supercell (2 Jun 2012 às 17:21)

Neste momento o céu está totalmente encoberto e está a chuviscar.
Que bem que faz esta chuva depois deste calor.


----------



## GabKoost (2 Jun 2012 às 19:32)

Agradável tarde de chuva. Óptima para arrefecer a casa depois de momentos de calor insuportável.

Estes dois últimos dias parecem ser tirados de um clima tropical. Calor húmido insuportável com trovoada e chuva logo a seguir.

Enfim, óptimo para as plantações de primavera e para não agravar muito a seca!

Até agora, por cá, 3.5 mm!


----------



## Paula (2 Jun 2012 às 21:48)

Boa noite.
O dia foi algo fresco em Braga, ao contrário dos dias anteriores, o que já me valeu uma constipação 

A chuva chegou, e para ficar, desde o meio da tarde.
Por agora, céu nublado e temperatura a rondar os 17ºC.


----------



## supercell (2 Jun 2012 às 21:52)

Está uma noite muito agradável e fresca, dentro de casa até estou a transpirar... 
Espero que não venha mais calor para a próxima semana do que aquele que veio na semana passada...


----------



## Miguel96 (2 Jun 2012 às 21:54)

Boa Noite !!!!

Hoje acumulei 2,4 mm com a minha Davis, foi uma bela rega com chuva fraca a moderada e com chuviscos que ajudaram a acumular estes preciosos 2,4 mm.

Bela rega sim senhora!!!!!

Agora não chove.


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Jun 2012 às 23:30)

Boa noite

Como já referiram, o dia está francamente mais fresco que os anteriores, mas ainda assim agradável. Até a chuva do final da tarde era agradável...
O vento tem sido fraco.
A *precipitação* foi fraca mas ainda assim acumulei *3,3 mm* - as couves já estão regadas por hoje e por amanhã!

*Tmín: 16,0ºC
Tmáx: 20,8ºC

Tatual: 16,1ºC
Hr: 89%
P. condensação: 14,0ºC
Pressão: 1017,0 hPa (mínima de 1011,0 hPa pelas 00h)​*


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Jun 2012 às 01:23)

Boa noite,
Como já foi referido, o dia de ontem foi bem mais fresco que os anteriores e com alguma chuva, em geral fraca, mas algumas vezes chegou a cair moderadamente. 
Soube hoje através de primos meus que em Vila verde, (um pouco mais a norte da cidade de Braga), caiu um relâmpago junto à câmara municipal na madrugada de sexta-feira. Apesar dos estragos que fez localmente, queimou vários aparelhos em diversas casas, no geral relacionados com a televisão.


----------



## supercell (3 Jun 2012 às 09:36)

Bom dia, hoje o seu está nublado, fresquinho e com algum vento.


----------



## CptRena (3 Jun 2012 às 22:18)

Boa noite

Que fresco que está. A temperatura até que nem está "má", mas a sensação térmica provocada pela nortada fraca a moderada é bem desconfortável.

Actual

T:18,4°C
HR:79%
ONO@3,5km/h
PA:1015hPa


----------



## Snifa (3 Jun 2012 às 22:23)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje*

tempª mínima: *13.9 º c *

tempª máxima: *21.4 ºc *

Precipitação: *0.5 mm* ( ontem acumulei *3 mm* )

Actual:

tempª: 15.8 ºc 

Vento: W: 5 Km/h

Pressão: 1018.3 hpa

Humidade: 95%

Dia de céu por vezes muito nublado,diminuindo nebulosidade durante a tarde, alguma chuva fraca de madrugada.


----------



## Veterano (4 Jun 2012 às 09:05)

Bom dia. Manhã muito agradável, apenas com alguns farrapos de nuvens, vento fraco e 18,8º.


----------



## supercell (4 Jun 2012 às 20:38)

Hoje esteve um bom dia de praia. 
Agora para o fim da tarde é que vieram umas nuvens dispersas e baixas


----------



## supercell (5 Jun 2012 às 19:25)

Hoje esteve um dia bem fresquinho, nada de calor excessivo. 
Agora para a tarde começou a ficar nublado, sendo que a partir das 6:30 horas começou a cair um chuvisco miudinho.


----------



## Snifa (5 Jun 2012 às 22:08)

Boas noites, 

por aqui vai chovendo, sigo com *0.5 mm* acumulados. 

*Extremos de hoje*

tempª mínima: *15.9 ºc *

tempª máxima : *21.1 ºc *

*Actual*

tempª. 16.9 ºc 

Vento WSW: 12Km/h

Pressão: 1016.3 hpa

Humidade: 97%


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Jun 2012 às 22:42)

Boas noites!!!!


Hoje o dia foi praticamente sem Sol, só existiu algumas abertas de curta duração, mas a maior parte do dia foi chuviscos e chuva fraca que a minha Davis até acumulou *0,8 mm *de precipitação.

Amanhã parece que vai chover segundo o _Instituto de Meteorologia_.


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Jun 2012 às 23:44)

Boa noite

O dia começou com sol, pouco nublado. Já ao final da manhã o céu encobriu e pelas 16 h (aprox.) começou o chuvisco a fazer-se notar. Muito fraco mas a molhar.
Quanto ao *acumulado de precipitação*, este rondará o limiar dos 2 mm no pluviómetro de plástico; para já tenho *1,0 mm* de acumulado (resolução de 1 mm).
Esperemos mais alguma coisa de madrugada...
O vento soprou em geral fraco.
Tempo até relativamente quente; a humidade mais elevada assim ajuda.

*Tmín: 14,7ºC
Tmáx: 23,4ºC

Tatual: 17,2ºC
Hr: 90%
P. condensação: 16,0ºC
Pressão: 1017,0 hPa​*


----------



## Veterano (6 Jun 2012 às 08:50)

Bom dia. Chuva fraca durante a madrugada, que continua pela manhã.


----------



## Snifa (6 Jun 2012 às 09:04)

Bons dias, 

por aqui chuva contínua, sigo com *5.3 mm* acumulados.


----------



## CptRena (6 Jun 2012 às 12:49)

Boas

O dia de ontem e o dia de hoje estão de uma sensação nojenta de peganhice provocada pela alta humidade relativa associada a temperaturas amenas. Deste modo o suor não evapora eficazmente e dá-se a tal sensação.

Ontem já cairam uns pinguitos e durante a madrugada foi regando que quando acordei estava tudo molhado. Agora o sol parece querer espreitar entre as nuvens.

Agora na Gaf. Nazaré

T: 25,4°C
HR: 69%
SSO@10,1km/h
PA: 1009hPa


----------



## supercell (6 Jun 2012 às 22:05)

Durante o dia de hoje, na parte da manhã ainda esteve muito nublado e com chuviscos, mas agora para a tarde as nuvens dispersaram mais.
Vamos ver o que nos reserva o dia de amanhã, principalmente da parte da manhaã


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Jun 2012 às 23:18)

Boa noite

O dia começou com precipitação fraca, sendo ao final da madrugada e início da manhã por vezes moderada.
O *acumulado de precipitação* foi de *5,3 mm*.
O vento soprou em geral fraco, por vezes com rajadas moderadas, do quadrante SSO.

*Tmín: 16,2ºC
Tmáx: 21,5ºC

Atual
T: 16,9ºC
Hr: 82%
P. Condensação: 14,0ºC
Pressão: 1008,0 hPa
Vento médio: 9,0 km\h
Rajada: 14,0 km\h (máxima de 26,7 km\h)​*
Um bom dia Santo


----------



## Snifa (6 Jun 2012 às 23:54)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
tempª mínima: *15.5 ºc *

tempª máxima: *19.8 ºc*

Precipitação acumulada: *6.6 mm*

*Actual
*
tempª: 16.8 ºc 

Vento SW: 18 Km/h

Pressão: 1007.2 hpa ( a descer )

Humidade: 98%

Dia com períodos de chuva em geral fraca , há momentos caiu um aguaceiro moderado mas curto...


----------



## GabKoost (7 Jun 2012 às 04:27)

Hoje rezei para que não chovesse para poder ir beber uns canecos à Vaca das Cordas!

A tarde portou-se bem e não caiu quase nada. No entanto, a partir de +- 1 da manhã, começou a chover fraco-moderadamente sem parar!

Se a chuva não demoveu centenas de pessoas da festa, a mim, mandou-me para casa.

De Ponte de Lima até às Caldas das Taipas, foi chuva sem parar, nevoeiro e por vezes algum vento.

Noite de Inverno quase no verão!


----------



## supercell (7 Jun 2012 às 09:29)

Hoje de manhã ainda veio uma chuva moderada, agora está tudo calmo.
Vamos ver o que vêm para a tarde.


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Jun 2012 às 10:27)

Bom dia

Por cá a madrugada também trouxe períodos de chuva fraca a moderada. O *acumulado* até ao momento é de *10,4 mm*.
O vento tem sido fraco a moderado; mais forte a meio da madrugada - vento médio de 21,6 km\h e rajada de 32,8 km\h, ambos às 03.34h, de SSO. Agora, fraco, começa a rodar para O.

*Tatual: 18,2ºC
Hr: 62%
P. Condensação: 11,0ºC
Pressão: 1009,0 hPa​*


----------



## MarioCabral (7 Jun 2012 às 10:57)

Bom dia,

Acumulado bem interessante durante a noite, foi intercalando períodos de chuvisco com outros de chuva moderada...*10,6mm*
Para já o mês de Junho está a ser bem "morno" no que concerne a temperaturas extremas...
Actuais *20,8ºc* e *69%* de humidade relativa...céu muito nublado, hoje ainda vem mais molho...


----------



## CptRena (7 Jun 2012 às 17:10)

Boas

Chuva por aqui, só de madrugada.
O dia segue solarengo com o desfile de cumulos pelo céu de O para E.

Agora

T: 24,1°C
HR: 58%
OSO@14km/h
PA: 1008hPa

Cumprimentos


----------



## supercell (7 Jun 2012 às 20:31)

Por agora tudo calmo e fresquinho com uma brisa e algumas nuvens, para o lado Norte está escuro, daqui de Aveiro vêem-se nuvens baixas para os lados do Porto.


----------



## supercell (7 Jun 2012 às 21:52)

Formou-se agora a sul e a este de mim, nuvens muito negras que parecem estar a descarregar muito bem.


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Jun 2012 às 22:04)

Boas,
por aqui tive um dia bem fresco com bastante vento e muito nublado, mas com boas abertas. Essencialmente cumulos preencheram o céu, mas pouco desenvolvidos, nem caiu uma pinga, excepto de madrugada que chegou a cair bem. 
O por-do-sol foi marcado pela presença de bastantes cirros e cumulos, dando um tom laranja às nuvens, bom para a foto


----------



## Estação SP (8 Jun 2012 às 00:10)

Boas Noites.

Durante esta madrugada deu uma boa rega embora nao parecendo

Acumulou-se *7mm*


----------



## supercell (8 Jun 2012 às 18:34)

O dia esteve calmo, com algumas nuvens 
De manhã por volta das 8 horas, o céu estava muito negro, do lado do mar, ainda choveu qualquer coisa, mas para outros sítios descarregou bem.


----------



## martinus (9 Jun 2012 às 12:41)

Tudo muito escuro. Bastante fresco. Já chuvisca e não parece coisa passageira.


----------



## Snifa (9 Jun 2012 às 13:49)

Boas tardes, 

começa a chover por aqui 

*Dados actuais*

tempª: 17.3 ºc ( mínima *10.9 ºc* )

Vento SSW: 22 Km/h

Pressão: 1019.3 hpa

Humidade: 86%

Céu encoberto e chuva.


----------



## Skizzo (9 Jun 2012 às 15:17)

Quero calor caramba. Parece que estamos em Fevereiro...


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Jun 2012 às 16:06)

Neste momento aqui em Espinho, chuva fraca a moderada, vento forte.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (9 Jun 2012 às 17:03)

Skizzo disse:


> Quero calor caramba. Parece que estamos em Fevereiro...



Verdade!!


----------



## supercell (9 Jun 2012 às 17:41)

Aqui em Aveiro está um dia muito monótono e muito nublado. 
Força


----------



## filipe cunha (9 Jun 2012 às 19:05)

Por cá vai acumulando 3.0mm


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Jun 2012 às 19:13)

Boa tarde

O dia tem sido muito cinzento.
A precipitação vai-se fazendo notar há bastantes horas mas em regime de chuvisco\chuva fraca. O acumulado é baixo, apenas de 2,0 mm até ao momento.
Esta noite será certamente molhada...

Dados atuais e extremos até ao momento:






Bom fim de semana


----------



## supercell (9 Jun 2012 às 19:26)

> O dia tem sido muito cinzento.
> A precipitação vai-se fazendo notar há bastantes horas mas em regime de chuvisco\chuva fraca.
> Esta noite será certamente molhada...



Concordo plenamente, tem estado uma tarde muito nublada e sempre a chuviscar e as previsões do IM mostram que amanhã vai ser um dia de chuva.


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Jun 2012 às 20:05)

supercell disse:


> Concordo plenamente, tem estado uma tarde muito nublada e sempre a chuviscar e as previsões do IM mostram que amanhã vai ser um dia de chuva.



Supercell hoje já é um dia de chuva e amannhã segundo as previsões do IM também será.

Hoje nem o Sol descobriu, esteve praticamente um dia de céu cinzento com bastantes nuvens , umas muito escuras e outras brancas como algodão.
A partir do inicio da tarde começou a chuviscar e passou a regime de aguaceiros fracos durante esta tarde que por sua vez, Espinho já acumulou *3,6 mm*.

*Neste momento:

Temperatura: 17,4 ºC
Humidade: 93%
Pressão Atmosférica: 1019,6 hPa
Direcção do Vento: Nordeste
Velocidade do Vento:Fraco a 8km/h
Precipitação acumulada até ao momento: 3,6 mm
Rain Rat máximo até agora:3,4 mm (19:37h)
Precipitação Total do mês de Junho até agora: 18,0 mm*


----------



## Skizzo (9 Jun 2012 às 22:01)

Está bom para eventos ao ar livre...

Optimus Alive - chuva
Feira do Livre - chuva
Serralves - chuva


----------



## Snifa (9 Jun 2012 às 22:32)

Boas noites, 

por aqui foi toda a tarde a chover geralmente fraco, mas sem parar e certinho...chuva boa para ser bem absorvida pelas terras...

Acumulados* 6.4 mm* até ao momento.

Tempª minima: *10.9ºc*

Tempª máxima: *17.6ºc *

*Actual*

tempª 16.7 ºc 

Vento WSW: 12 Km/h

Pressão: 1019.2 hpa

Humidade: 98 %

Céu encoberto e algum nevoeiro neste momento.


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Jun 2012 às 00:09)

Chove, chove, chove...certinho sem dúvida.
É claro que num FIM DE SEMANA o tempo teria que estar assim, senão não era fim de semana.

Termino o dia de sábado com um *acumulado* de *6,3 mm*
Para além da muita humidade (estranhamente apenas tenho 94% - talvez por estar mais protegido pelo RS) também a temperatura bem amena a esta hora marca a noite - um ar bafiento.

*Tatual: 17,3ºC
Hr: 94%
P. Condensação: 16,0ºC
Pressão: 1020,0 hPa* (o *AA* está relativamente próximo de nós)​


----------



## filipe cunha (10 Jun 2012 às 08:53)

Por cá ontem acumulou 4,8mm e hoje já nos 3,3mm...
Humidade desde as 14horas de ontem nos 99%


----------



## Veterano (10 Jun 2012 às 09:33)

Bom dia. Manhã de aguaceiros fracos e 17,5º. Céu cinzento.


----------



## supercell (10 Jun 2012 às 10:25)

Dia de inverno, não muito frio, com algum vento e chuva fraca.


----------



## 1337 (10 Jun 2012 às 14:22)

Por cá ontacumulei 6.4 mm de chuviscos duranttoda a tarde, por agora não chove com ceu muito nublado


----------



## ELJICUATRO (10 Jun 2012 às 15:27)

Boa tarde,

Desde a meia noite de hoje choveu bem em alguns pontos da Galiza: Xesteiras (34.8mm), Muralla (20.4mm), Rebordelo (19.4mm).... 

Por cá ficamos bem longe desses valores mas essa chuvinha fraca, por vezes certinha permitiu uma excelente infiltração nos solos....

Dados atuais: 

Temp: 21.8ºC
H.R: 65%
Pressão: 1017 hPa


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Jun 2012 às 20:14)

Boas
Por aqui dia muito nublado mas com boas abertas, temperatura amena e algum vento.
Já que não há animação cá em Portugal vê-se alguns relampagos através desta webcam em Oradea, Roménia: http://86.127.119.71/


----------



## CptRena (10 Jun 2012 às 20:52)

Boas

Ontem foi um dia bem regado, não em termos de acumulação, essa nem foi por aí além, mas pela continuação. A partir das 14 horas (locais), aproximadamente, a chuva fraca também chamada de morrinha deu o ar de sua graça e esteve presente até à noite.

Hoje já tivemos o nosso Sol a brilhar durante a tarde para dar lugar a mais um céu nublado neste momento, coberto por, o que parecem ser, nimbostratus.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Jun 2012 às 22:29)

Boa noite

Por aqui a precipitação durou quase 24h, desde o início da tarde de sábado até ao início da tarde de hoje...
Algum vento acompanhou a precipitação constante.
Muitas festas populares, muitas comunhões realizadas e muita gente "descapotável" - alguma desprevenida, outra aventureira
Junho é Junho e o fresco não é para cá chamado...

Entretanto o céu apresentou algumas boas abertas mas lá tornou-se muito nublado.

O *acumulado de precipitação* de hoje foi de *10,7 mm* (nada mau!)

*Tmín: 15,2ºC
Tmáx: 20,4ºC
Vento médio máx: 17,3 km\h
Rajada máxima: 28,8 km\h

Atual

T: 15,4ºC
Hr: 78%
P.Condensação: 12,0ºC
Pressão: 1018,0 hPa
Vento médio: 1,4 km\h de SSO
Rajada: 2,2 km\h de SSO​*
*Boa semana*


----------



## supercell (10 Jun 2012 às 23:05)

Dia muito fresquinho, muito nublado agora mais para a tarde e alguma chuva miudinha. 
O verão tem tempo.


----------



## Snifa (10 Jun 2012 às 23:05)

Boas noites, 

começa a chover moderado por aqui neste momento.

*Extremos de hoje
*
tempª mínima: *15.0 ºc *

tempº máxima: *20.1 ºc *

Precipitação até ao momento: *2.3 mm*


*Actual
*
tempª: 16.4 ºc 

Vento W: 14 Km/h

Pressão: 1017.8 hpa

Humidade: 94%


----------



## GabKoost (11 Jun 2012 às 02:54)

Começa a chover fraco. Na hora certa pelo modelo GFS.

Vamos lá ver o que conseguimos espremer hoje!


----------



## Ruipedroo (11 Jun 2012 às 03:35)

boas,
por aqui à pouco choveu bem. Esperava ver alguma chuvinha, mas não assim.
Neste momento torna a pingar moderadamente, boa surpresa a estas horas, até sabe bem.


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Jun 2012 às 10:01)

GabKoost disse:


> Vamos lá ver o que conseguimos espremer hoje!



Por aqui o espremedor só me deu *2,0 mm* até ao momento
Pouquinho mas molhado...
A temperatura mantêm-se amena. Se entretanto tivermos alguns dias mais quentes para o final do mês, lá acabaremos com anomalia positiva nas temperaturas, até porque as mínimas andam temperadas desde o início do mês.
O céu apresenta-se muito nublado, agora com razoáveis abertas que permitem ao sol aparecer por momentos.
O vento sopra fraco a moderado de Oeste.

*Atual

T: 17,3ºC
Hr: 68%
P.Condensação: 12,0ºC 
Pressão: 1015,1 hPa​*


----------



## CptRena (11 Jun 2012 às 11:22)

Boas

Por aqui até que choveu bem.

EMA702-Universidade de Aveiro - 10 Junho 2012-11 Junho 2012






copyright © 2008 IM


Gafanha da Nazaré - 11 Junho 2012

Precipitação acumulada: 3,0mm


Aveiro (AVEIROSUL) - 11 Junho 2012

Precipitação acumulada: 3,3mm


Actualmente na estação mais próxima tem-se:

T: 21,6°C
HR: 66%
OSO@13,0km/h G 27,0km/h
PA: 1013hPa


----------



## Ruipedroo (11 Jun 2012 às 11:52)

Bom dia,
Por aqui manhã bem fresca e ventosa com aguaceiros por vezes fortes, mas de pouca duração.
Neste momento o sol espreita e prepara-se outro aguaceiro.


----------



## Snifa (11 Jun 2012 às 13:26)

Acabou de cair um forte aguaceiro por aqui, gotas bem grossas.


----------



## Veterano (11 Jun 2012 às 13:28)

Por Rio Tinto chuvada moderada, gotas grossas, mas de curta duração.


----------



## Miguel96 (11 Jun 2012 às 20:25)

Boa Noite

Pessoal de VN Gaia, Porto, Canidelo como se faz o tempo aí neste momento?
Estão aí uma nuvens grossas e negras que mais parece que vai trovejar e chover a cantaros e queria saber como está ai a fazer-se o tempo.
Elas estão a dirigir-se para Espinho, se vierem temos festa da grossa.


----------



## supercell (11 Jun 2012 às 21:21)

Por aqui esteve um dia bastante fresquinho, com uma sol forte, e algumas nuvens, agora mais para o final do dia passou uma nuvem negra mesmo aqui ao lado, mas não choveu nada.
Pelo que parece o tempo vai se manter fresquinho


----------



## Snifa (11 Jun 2012 às 23:26)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje:*

tempª mínima: *13.7 ºc* ( actual)

tempª máxima *18.4 ºc *

Precipitação até ao momento: *6.3 mm*

*Actual*

tempª 13.7 ºc 

Vento: WNW: 16 Km/h

Pressão: 1017.1 hpa

Humidade: 94%

Dia com chuva fraca durante a madrugada, aguaceiros durante o dia, por vezes moderados/fortes mas curtos.

Junho segue com *32 mm* acumulados


----------



## Paula (12 Jun 2012 às 11:27)

Bom dia! 

Manhã cinzenta por aqui. Há pouco caíram umas pingas, mas nada significativo. Está uma temperatura desconfortável para esta altura do ano 

Vamos lá ver se isto melhora para o S.João!


----------



## boneli (12 Jun 2012 às 12:33)

Paula disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Manhã cinzenta por aqui. Há pouco caíram umas pingas, mas nada significativo. Está uma temperatura desconfortável para esta altura do ano
> 
> Vamos lá ver se isto melhora para o S.João!




Para já os modelos indicam uma mudança de padrão lá para o dia 22/23 com aumento de temperatura....

Por enqunto vamos disfrutando deste tempo ameno e esta chuva que tanta  falta faz. Gosto muito do Verão se não fosse.....os incêndios.


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Jun 2012 às 19:16)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui tive uma manhã com alguns aguaceiros fracos/moderados.
A tarde foi marcada pela diminuição da nebulosidade, neste momento está quase limpo, mas o vento acaba por refrescar bastante. 

É isto que se tem vivido ultimamente, não deixam de ser dias agradáveis, mas um pouco de calor não era pedir muito nesta altura.


----------



## supercell (12 Jun 2012 às 21:38)

Um dia como seria de esperar e com muito vento.


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Jun 2012 às 23:12)

Boa noite

Tivemos por cá chuva fraca de madrugada e alguns aguaceiros fracos durante o dia.
*A precipitação foi de 3,0 mm* - continuo com o sistema de rega desligado
Agora pela noite o céu ficou praticamente limpo.
O vento tem soprado Fraco a moderado, veriando de ONO a NNO.

*Tmín: 12,9ºC
Tmáx: 20,2ºC
Vento médio máx: 20,5 km\h
Rajada máx: 25,6 km\h

Atual

T: 13,0ºC
Hr: 68%
P. Condensação: 8,0ºC
Pressão: 1020 hPa​*


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Jun 2012 às 10:22)

Bom dia

Nasceu um dia diferente, um dia PRIMAVERIL.
O céu está quase limpo - alguma nebulosidade alta, principalmente para E\SE e o vento é fraco.
Os pássaros chilreiam em côro...

*Tmín: 7,1ºC

Atual

T: 18,8ºC
Hr: 37%
P. Condensação:4,0ºC
Pressão: 1018,0 hPa​*


----------



## CptRena (13 Jun 2012 às 19:09)

Boa tarde

Dia soalheiro este. Agora já começa vir nebulosidade mais densa de Oeste, segundo o satélite (Sat24.com).
Espera-se agora pela frente fria que deve chegar a meio da noite/madrugada, a ver quanta chuva vai cair.

Cumprimentos


----------



## supercell (13 Jun 2012 às 21:25)

Dia muito calmo, com sol, amanhã esperam-se períodos de chuva fraca.


----------



## Veterano (13 Jun 2012 às 22:55)

Boa noite. Mais um dia fresco, mas sem chuva, a Primavera a despedir-se...


----------



## Snifa (13 Jun 2012 às 23:54)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
tempª mínima: *10.2ºc *

tempª máxima : *20.1 ºc *

*Actual
*
tempª: 14.1 ºc 

Vento: WSW: 6 Km/h

Pressão: 1015.9 hpa

Humidade: 84%


----------



## Veterano (14 Jun 2012 às 07:43)

Bom dia. Chuvisca pelo Porto, com céu encoberto.


----------



## Snifa (14 Jun 2012 às 08:57)

Bons dias, 

dia de chuva por aqui, *1 mm *acumulado até ao momento.

está fresco, apenas 12.4 ºc actuais..

Céu encoberto.


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Jun 2012 às 19:21)

Boas,
Depois do dia quente de ontem, com muito sol, hoje torna a refrescar. 
Dia de céu muito nublado com algumas abertas e alguma chuva fraca ao início da tarde.
De resto nada mais a assinalar neste dia primaveril.


----------



## supercell (14 Jun 2012 às 20:23)

Ainda caíram umas pingas à tarde, mas nada de especial.
De resto esteve um dia muito calmo e solarengo.


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Jun 2012 às 22:40)

Boa Noite!!!

Hoje acumulei *0,4 mm* de madrugada.


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Jun 2012 às 19:44)

Boas, 
Por aqui mais um dia fresco, marcado pela presença de muitas nuvens e alguns períodos de chuva fraca até ao início da tarde.
A partir daí apenas as nuvens se mantiveram e o vento começou a soprar com alguma intensidade. 
Neste momento o céu mantém-se cinzento.


----------



## GabKoost (16 Jun 2012 às 07:23)

Como é bom assim acordar!

Manhã de diluvio por terras do Minho!

Por enquanto uns grandes 7 mm!


----------



## filipe cunha (16 Jun 2012 às 08:11)

Por cá acumulou 6,9mm, com o pico as 2h38 de 4.6mm/h


----------



## Snifa (16 Jun 2012 às 10:16)

Bons dias, 

por aqui madrugada de chuva por vezes moderada, *7.3 mm* acumulados até ao momento.

*actual:*

tempª 16.5 ºc 

Vento W: 12 Km/h

Pressão: 1020.7 hpa

Humidade: 97%


Céu encoberto a ameaçar mais chuva.

Junho já ultrapassou os 40 mm de precipitação : *41.1 mm* até ao momento.


----------



## supercell (16 Jun 2012 às 12:14)

Dia nublado com alguns chuviscos, mas nada de especial, por agora parece que está a abrir.


----------



## CptRena (16 Jun 2012 às 15:20)

Boa tarde

Por aqui deu uns pingos durante a manhã, nada de especial.
Agora já voltou o Sol ao céu e o ambiente está um pouco abafado (T e HR altas).

Estamos no auge dos dias maiores do ano. De hoje a duas semanas já começam a encurtar novamente.

*Hoje*
Nascer: 06:03     Pôr: 21:08     Duração: 15:05


Cumprimentos


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Jun 2012 às 18:44)

Boa tarde

Depois de mais de 36 h sem internet\telefone\televisão, eis que volto ao mundo dos vivos...
Roubo de cobre, avaria técnica, PT à mistura. Nunca saberei ao certo.

Entretanto o certo é que choveu. O tempo permanece cinzento, o sol lá aparece por instantes e o vento lá vai soprando fraco a moderado.

Hoje acumulei 8,6 mm de precipitação, uma bela rega (não me canso de referir!) e tenho o sistema de rega desligado ao *fim de semana* - porque será?

Dados atuais e extremos de hoje e de ontem:


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Jun 2012 às 10:11)

Bom dia

Bela manhã, com muito sol, vento fraco...afinal o verão chegou!!!
Ohhhh, mas a Oeste as nuvens vão-se aproximando. Será que me enganei? Será que vem aí mais chuva? Talvez o IM me dê alguma luz sobre o assunto.
Ahhhh, mas que é isso? 
	
	



```
Continente

Previsão para domingo, 17 de junho de 2012

REGIÕES NORTE E CENTRO:
Céu em geral pouco nublado, aumentando gradualmente de nebulosidade
nas regiões do litoral a partir do início da manhã, estendendo-se
às regiões do interior a partir da tarde.
[B]Períodos de chuva fraca a partir do meio da manhã a norte do
Cabo Mondego[/B], [SIZE="3"][B][U]temporariamente moderada no Minho e Douro Litoral[/U][/B][/SIZE],
estendendo-se progressivamente às regiões a norte do sistema
montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), tornando-se moderado (20 a 35 km/h)
de sudoeste a partir do meio da manhã, rodando para noroeste e
diminuindo de intensidade no final do dia.
Nas terras altas, o vento será moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h)
de sudoeste a partir do início da tarde, soprando temporariamente
com rajadas até 85 km/h na região Norte.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.
Descida da temperatura mínima, mais acentuada na região Norte.
```

 *Lá se vai o domingo!*


*Tmín: 10,1ºC​*

*Atual

T: 20,6ºC
Hr: 44%
P.Condensação: 8,0ºC
Pressão: 1018,0 hPa
Vento médio: 10,8 km\h de SSO
Rajada: 15,5 km\h de SSO​*


----------



## boneli (17 Jun 2012 às 12:29)

Aristocrata disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Bela manhã, com muito sol, vento fraco...afinal o verão chegou!!!
> Ohhhh, mas a Oeste as nuvens vão-se aproximando. Será que me enganei? Será que vem aí mais chuva? Talvez o IM me dê alguma luz sobre o assunto.
> ...




Nestes tempos em que o Inverno foi pouca chuva um Domingo de Junho com chuva nao pode ser um mau Domingo. 

Para já só nuvens....vamos ver se acumulamos algo mais.


----------



## Veterano (17 Jun 2012 às 12:46)

Começou bem a manhã, com muito sol...Mas as nuvens acumulam-se, a chuva é uma questão de poucas horas!

  Não me recordo de um mês de Junho com tempo tão variável.


----------



## Johnny (17 Jun 2012 às 14:06)

Chuva fraca, mas constante, por Braga!


----------



## supercell (17 Jun 2012 às 15:36)

Por aqui está apenas nublado.


----------



## Snifa (17 Jun 2012 às 23:36)

Boas noites, 

por aqui dia com alguma chuva fraca de manhã que nem teve duração e intensidade suficiente  para acumular , durante a tarde um aguaceiro mais forte mas de curta duração acumulou *2.3 mm*

*Extremos de hoje
*
tempº mínima: *12.4 ºc *

tempª máxima: *21.5 ºc *

*actual
*
tempª 13.4 ºc 

Vento WNW: 7 Km/h

Pressão: 1017.8 hpa

Humidade:95 %

Um vídeo do aguaceiro mais intenso desta tarde que acumulou* 2.3 mm*

[ame="http://youtu.be/S3slxQb-_Qk"]http://youtu.be/S3slxQb-_Qk[/ame]


em *720p *fica mais nítido.


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Jun 2012 às 00:12)

Boa noite

Cá tivemos a chuva, ora fraca, ora moderada (mas de curta duração).
O vento soprou por vezes moderado com rajadas.
Ao final da tarde já o céu apresentava boas abertas.
Neste momento vento calmo variável.

O *acumulado* do dia foi de *4,1 mm*.

*Tmáx: 22,6ºC (11.36h)
Rajada máx: 32,0 km\h (13.40h)

Atual
T: 14,5ºC
Hr: 85%
P.Condensação: 13,0ºC
Pressão: 1019,0 hPa​*
Uma boa semana (com algum sol e pouca chuva 2º o IM)


----------



## Veterano (18 Jun 2012 às 08:40)

Bom dia. A manhã apresenta-se com poucas nuvens, vento fraco e 16,2º.


----------



## supercell (18 Jun 2012 às 08:44)

Algumas nuvens, mas ainda não chove.


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Jun 2012 às 17:07)

Boa Tarde!!

Céu parcialmente nublado, com abertas neste momento. Está uma temperatura agradável, mas o vento moderado com rajadas fortes de Norte torna o tempo um bocado desagradável.

Dados Actuais 
Temp: 18,8ºC
Humidade:71%
Pressão Atmosférica: 1015,9 hPa ( a descer abruptamente)
Vento de N a 20km/h


----------



## Estação SP (18 Jun 2012 às 22:54)

Boa Noite!
Já está novamente a funcionar a estaçao meteorológica.

Dados atuais:
Temperatura: 16,7ºC
Humidade: 76%
Vento: 14,4km/h
Rajada: 23,0km/h


----------



## Veterano (19 Jun 2012 às 08:36)

Bom dia. A novidade de hoje é o intenso nevoeiro que cai sobre a cidade, depois de um amanhecer solarento.

  Tudo isto provoca uns parcos 13,1º.


----------



## supercell (19 Jun 2012 às 23:16)

Belo vídeo Snifa. 
Hoje o tempo esteve normal, com nuvens dispersas e algum vento.
Espero alguma chuva amanhã.


----------



## Paula (20 Jun 2012 às 10:18)

Bom dia!  

Manhã cinzenta por Braga. Não chove, para já.


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Jun 2012 às 12:59)

Boa tarde

Para já temos céu encoberto e vento fraco.
Será de esperar alguma chuva pela tarde.
Depois deste episódio o sol e o calor vão fazer a sua 1ª aparição a sério, principalmente a partir do início da próxima semana.
Aproveitemos este último episódio de chuva atlântica...

*Tmín: 11,3ºC​*
*Atual
T: 18,2ºC
Hr: 53%
P.Condensação: 9,0ºC
Pressão: 1014,1 HPa​*


----------



## supercell (20 Jun 2012 às 13:51)

À cerca de uma hora atrás choveu aqui, por agora está nublado.


----------



## Ruipedroo (20 Jun 2012 às 14:36)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui o dia começou e mantêm-se nublado até ao momento, já chove fraco há alguns minutos e a parte mais "grossa" parece estar a passar mais a NO do Minho.
Vamos lá ver se acumula alguma coisita.


----------



## CptRena (20 Jun 2012 às 15:28)

Boa tarde

Já deram uns pinguitos por aqui e vai caindo fraquinha.

T: 21,5°C
HR: 64%
SSO@6,9km/h
PA: 1010hPa


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Jun 2012 às 15:35)

Chove torrencialmente, com bastante intensidade, já vou com 0,4mm acumulados de precipitação a partir das 15:34h.


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Jun 2012 às 15:43)

Parece que vai ser para durar este tempo, pode mesmo até haver trovoada segundo o radar do IM.
Pois existem umas manchas amarelas que podem ser mesmo de actividade eléctrica.
Aproveitem Litoral Norte, já há muito tempo que não via assim tantas células a Oeste.


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Jun 2012 às 15:51)

Imagem Radar do meteo galicia actualizada


----------



## vitamos (20 Jun 2012 às 16:11)

Miguel96 disse:


> Parece que vai ser para durar este tempo, pode mesmo até haver trovoada segundo o radar do IM.
> Pois existem umas manchas amarelas que podem ser mesmo de actividade eléctrica.
> Aproveitem Litoral Norte, já há muito tempo que não via assim tantas células a Oeste.



O Radar não tem como função prever trovoadas, apenas mostra a intensidade de precipitação que, se houver condições para isso, pode somente mostrar uma relação entre as zonas de precipitação mais intensa e o local onde podem ocorrer trovoadas. No caso de hoje, os parâmetros convectivos não indicam qualquer possibilidade de trovoada.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jun 2012 às 16:14)

Miguel96 disse:


> Parece que vai ser para durar este tempo, pode mesmo até haver trovoada segundo o radar do IM.
> Pois existem umas manchas amarelas que podem ser mesmo de actividade eléctrica.



Esse tipo de raciocínio é um bocado arriscado, tendo em conta que as coisas não são assim tão lineares. Pela actuais imagens de satélite, não existem quase células que gerem actividade eléctrica, se ocorrer é algo muito residual, além do mais a previsão não indica que venham a ocorrer.


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Jun 2012 às 16:49)

Não chove neste momento.
Espinho acumulou 1,2 mm de precipitação.


----------



## Ruipedroo (20 Jun 2012 às 17:34)

Estão-se a formar pequenas células no atlântico em direcção ao litoral norte, provavelmente trarão alguma chuva moderada a forte, vamos ver. 
Para já o céu está encoberto e chove fraco.


----------



## CptRena (20 Jun 2012 às 17:36)

Que bom! A precipitação, que não tem querido muito aqui com este canto, hoje está-nos a deixar bem regados. 





copyright © 2008 IM

Acumulados já em: 6,1mm

e a temperatura levou tombo

T: 18,4°C
HR: 78%
O@0km/h
PA: 1009hPa


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Jun 2012 às 17:42)

Aqui em espinho, chove moderado, daqui a bocado vou a estação ver quanto acumulou.
Venha a chuva forte, hoje promete.


----------



## supercell (20 Jun 2012 às 18:03)

E chove, chove, chove... a tarde toda desde cerca das 3 horas.  
Amanhã começa o Verão, e parece chuva é só mesmo para hoje.


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Jun 2012 às 18:25)

Sigo com chuva moderada e ja tenho um acumulado de *3,8 mm* de precipitação.
A minha Consola da Davis Vantage Vue diz que a pressão atmosférica está a descer drasticamente e neste momento a pressão vai nos 1011,6 hPa, será que vai vir algo.

Neste momento 3,8 mm acumulados; 16,1ºC; 90% de humidade relativa; vento fraco.


----------



## Ruipedroo (20 Jun 2012 às 19:36)

Por aqui caiu um aguaceiro bem forte à cerca de meia hora, resultante daquelas células que se formaram junto da costa.
Neste momento torna a chover com intensidade e o vento começa a aparecer.


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Jun 2012 às 19:43)

*5,0 mm acumulado hoje.*

De momento não chove.


----------



## GabKoost (20 Jun 2012 às 19:58)

Por cá uns interesantíssimos 8 mm!

Melhor que isso é o dia de inverno que se vê lá fora.

Nevoeiro, visibilidade reduzida, chuva constante de fraca a moderada.

Que rica maneira de nos despedirmos da primavera!


----------



## CptRena (20 Jun 2012 às 20:06)

Neste momento o céu encobriu bem e está a cair um belo aguaceiro moderado.

Muita chuvinha, hoje, aqui neste cantinho gafanhão.

T: 17,9°C
HR: 85%
SE@14,8km/h
PA: 1007hPa
Precipitação Acumulada: 9,4 mm


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Jun 2012 às 20:07)

Neste momento temperatura a aumentar, sigo já com 17,4ºC e vento a aumentar de intensidade com rajadas a atingirem os 20 km/h.
Não chove neste momento, mas poderá vir a chover.


----------



## supercell (20 Jun 2012 às 20:16)

> Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Junho 2012
> Neste momento o céu encobriu bem e está a cair um belo aguaceiro moderado.
> 
> Muita chuvinha, hoje, aqui neste cantinho gafanhão.



Tal e qual, agora aqui também começou a chover bem


----------



## supercell (20 Jun 2012 às 20:18)

Bem, agora é quase torrencial...


----------



## Veterano (20 Jun 2012 às 21:05)

Chuva fraca, com algum nevoeiro, está assim desde as 16,00 horas!


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Jun 2012 às 21:14)

Já cá cantam 6,2 mm acumulados.
Neste momento não chove e o vento está aumentando de intensidade, com rajadas que chegam aos 20 km/h do quadrante Sul que quer dizer que o próximo aguaceiro está a chegar a Espinho.


----------



## Ruipedroo (20 Jun 2012 às 21:30)

Bem, neste momento é difícil acreditar que amanhã começa o verão (por estes lados). 
Está um tempo mesmo enfadonho, muito nevoeiro, chuvisco e humidade nos 99%.


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Jun 2012 às 21:47)

Chuva Fraca e muito vento do quadrante Sul neste momento.


----------



## Snifa (20 Jun 2012 às 22:15)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje*

tempª mínima: *12.7 ºc *

tempª máxima: *18.1 ºc *

Precipitação até ao momento: *4 mm*

Rajada máxima até ao momento: *45 Km/h *DE SSW às 21:42 h


*Actual*

tempª 16.4 ºc 

Vento SSE : 29 Km/h

Pressão: 1010.2 hpa ( a descer )

Humidade: 98%

Dia de céu geralmente muito nublado, alguma chuva fraca por vezes moderada a partir da tarde, neste momento chuva fraca persistente e puxada a vento.


----------



## N_Fig (20 Jun 2012 às 22:35)

Miguel96 disse:


> Neste momento temperatura a aumentar, sigo já com 1743ºC e vento a aumentar de intensidade com rajadas a atingirem os 20 km/h.
> Não chove neste momento, mas poderá vir a chover.


A temperatura está bem alta por aí, como é que se sobrevive com 1743ºC?


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Jun 2012 às 22:40)

N_Fig disse:


> A temperatura está bem alta por aí, como é que se sobrevive com 1743ºC?



Obrigado pelo Reparo.


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Jun 2012 às 22:46)

Snifa disse:


> Boas noites,
> 
> *Extremos de hoje*
> 
> ...



Boa noite Snifa,  deve estar um temporal autêntico ai no Porto-Marques, rajada máxima 45 km/h, aqui em Espinho que é á beira do Porto a essa hora registou a rajada máxima de 16 km/h como é possivel teres atingido esse valor. Deve existir ai qualquer erro sistemático. A rajada máxima que tive até agora foi de 23 km/h ás 22:23horas.
Esse valor é absolutamente absurdo e muito elevado em relação ás outras estações próximas, como a minha por exemplo.


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Jun 2012 às 22:49)

Dados Actuais:
Temp: 18,3ºC
Humidade: 93%
Precipitação acumulada do dia de hoje até ao momento: 7,2 mm
Precipitação total do mês de Junho: 34,2 mm
Vento Fraco inferior a 15 km/h de Sul
Pressão Atmosférica: 1010,9 hPa


----------



## Snifa (20 Jun 2012 às 23:06)

Miguel96 disse:


> Boa noite Snifa,  deve estar um temporal autêntico ai no Porto-Marques, rajada máxima 45 km/h, aqui em Espinho que é á beira do Porto a essa hora registou a rajada máxima de 16 km/h como é possivel teres atingido esse valor. Deve existir ai qualquer erro sistemático. A rajada máxima que tive até agora foi de 23 km/h ás 22:23horas.
> Esse valor é absolutamente absurdo e muito elevado em relação ás outras estações próximas, como a minha por exemplo.



45 Km/h temporal??? é forte, mas temporal? tens a estação no terraço do prédio a uma altura equivalente a 9 andares e numa zona alta da cidade? completamente exposta aos elementos de todos os quadrantes?...pois parece-me que não ... 

olha, aqui perto  o ISEP ( está a pouco mais de 2 Km/ de minha casa)  numa zona bem mais baixa que a minha, e registou 26 mph o equivalente a 41 Km/h...às 22:32 h

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/

Não queiras comparar estações que estão a alguma distância entre si e a altitudes diferentes.Da minha zona aqui no Marquês, até à tua em Espinho, são mais de 20 Km.Tu estás a 15 m de altitude , eu estou a 145 m, mais a altura do prédio onde está a estação.As condições meteorológicas que registas aí  em Espinho, são apenas representativas do teu local, e duma área próxima...é assim com todas as estações...


----------



## Paula (20 Jun 2012 às 23:43)

Boa noite.

Dia de Inverno por cá 
Tanto a chuva como vento são moderados, neste momento.


----------



## MarioCabral (21 Jun 2012 às 00:11)

Passados uns tempos arredado daqui cá estou...
Dia Invernoso...talvez seja a despedida da Primeira, chuva, vento e temperatura bastante "amena"...
Hoje estive no alto da Serra do Caramulo, no Caramulinho...lá a mais de 1050metros o vento era bem forte...e a vista mais bela ainda...
Por aqui sigo com actuais *17,8ºC*, *92%* de humidade relativa...ontem acumulados *6,4mm* por aqui...lá fora continua chuva e vento moderados...


----------



## MarioCabral (21 Jun 2012 às 01:28)

Bastante mais calmo agora, rajadas bem mais fracas e parou de chover...amanhã teremos um dia de cara lavada


----------



## GabKoost (21 Jun 2012 às 08:25)

Dia de ontem com uns bons 13mm acumulados.

A partir da meia noite até agora mais 5mm!

Agora... venha o verão! Mas que a chuva não se esqueça de aparecer ocasionalmente! É que as nossas reservas apenas foram maquilhadas por estes dois meses que passaram..


----------



## Veterano (21 Jun 2012 às 08:48)

Bom dia. Manhã sem chuva mas ainda com bastantes nuvens.


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Jun 2012 às 10:43)

Muito escuro a ESTE neste preciso momento.


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Jun 2012 às 13:27)

Boas,
Por aqui dia com algumas nuvens e bem mais ameno que ontem. 
Bem, penso que agora vai ser sempre a subir.


----------



## supercell (21 Jun 2012 às 13:33)

Por agora céu com algumas nuvens e sol forte.
Parece que o verão vem aí.


----------



## MarioCabral (21 Jun 2012 às 13:36)

Algumas nuvens mais a este, mas de resto praticamente limpo o céu...o sol vai brilhando mas a temperatura ainda se mantém bem amena....Actuais *18,3ºC* e *67%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## 1337 (21 Jun 2012 às 13:48)

O acumulado por Ponte de Lima ontem foi de uns impressionantes 20.2 mm . para junho é muito bom só num dia acumular esta quantidade


----------



## MarioCabral (21 Jun 2012 às 14:41)

1337 disse:


> O acumulado por Ponte de Lima ontem foi de uns impressionantes 20.2 mm . para junho é muito bom só num dia acumular esta quantidade



Ponte de Lima foi mesma a rainha da precipitação ontem...a zona do Gerês, interior do Minho e região de Aveiro com bons acumulados...


----------



## MarioCabral (21 Jun 2012 às 15:54)

Continua a temperatura bem amena...*18,6ºC* e *57%* de humidade relativa...mas o IUV (Índice ultravioleta) está bem alto... 9 aqui no Porto, como tal ao sol sente-se bem a "queimar"...


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Jun 2012 às 17:12)

Boa tarde

Depois de uma madrugada de inverno (vento e chuva qb), eis que uma manhã de primavera dá lugar a uma tarde de VERÃO. O outono está guardado para logo à noite.

O céu encontra-se agora limpo e o vento fraco a moderado de ONO.

O *acumulado de precipitação* do dia é de *7,4 mm*.
Ontem acumulei *8,4 mm* e o *total de precipitação* *do mês* é de *71,4 mm* (bem bom!).
As terras estão este ano muito bem preparadas para um verão eventualmente seco, ao contrário de anos anteriores em que o final da primavera apresentava a terra seca.

*Atual

T: 21,3ºC
Hr: 33%
P. Condensação: 5,0ºC
Pressão: 1020,0 hPa
Vento médio: 7,6 km\h
Rajada atual: 14,0 km\h​*
VIVA O VERÃO, VIVA A SELECÇÃO!


----------



## CptRena (21 Jun 2012 às 18:42)

Boa tarde

Hoje um dia mais veranesco. Sol e temperatura agradável, apesar do vento moderado refrescar um pouco e sentir-se algum fresco à sombra.
Como foi referido pelo MarioCabral, o IUV esteve bem elevado por aqui também.
Na UA (CESAM): IUVmax. = 8.5  às   13:18
Na estação AveiroSul: IUVmax. ≈ 9

Agora na Gafanha da Nazaré:

T: 19,9°C
HR: 61%
NO@28,8km/h
PA: 1017hPa

Acumulações:
20 Junho 2012 - 11,9mm
21 Junho 2012 - 1,0mm


----------



## Snifa (21 Jun 2012 às 22:39)

Boas noites, 

ontem o acumulado de precipitação ainda foi aos *6.8 mm*


*Extremos de hoje
*
tempª mínima: *13.4 ºc *

tempª máxima: *19.6 ºc* 

Precipitação acumulada: *3.6 mm*

*Dados actuais
*
temp: 13.9 ºc 

Vento: NW: 15 Km/h

Pressão: 1021.7 hpa

Humidade: 85%

Junho segue com  *53.8 mm* acumulados.


----------



## CptRena (22 Jun 2012 às 12:23)

Boa tarde

Não querendo ser agoirento nem coisa que se pareça, mas será este inicio de Verão um presságio para os meses que virão?
O que se passa é que está uma nortada desgraçada como no ano passado esteve durante todo o Verão, praticamente. 
Também pode ser que seja só o AA a reposicionar-se e depois vamos assar no forno com Lestada. 

Actualmente:

T: 19,4°C
HR: 57%
NO@18 G 25,6km/h
PA: 1019hPa


----------



## CptRena (22 Jun 2012 às 17:35)

Descobri mesmo agora uma Davis Vantage Vue®, que penso ser nova, pois não me lembro de a ver no wundermap® anteriormente.
Fica em Silveiro, Oliveira do Bairro, Aveiro.

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IAVEIROS3

E por aqui pela Gafanha:

T: 20,3°C
HR: 62%
NO@29,4km/h
PA: 1019hPA


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Jun 2012 às 18:05)

CptRena disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Não querendo ser agoirento nem coisa que se pareça, mas será este inicio de Verão um presságio para os meses que virão?
> O que se passa é que está uma nortada desgraçada como no ano passado esteve durante todo o Verão, praticamente.
> ...



Parece-me cedo para afirmarmos o que quer que seja em relação a isso...é certo que temos tido muitos Verões bafejados por tarde bem ventosas no litoral, ao género do que está a acontecer no dia de hoje...efeito normal do posicionamento junto ao litoral...
Claro que o ajuste do AA faz toda a diferença, este ano tivemos um Inverno abaixo da média em precipitação...nem tanto em relação a temperaturas médias...Um Fevereiro seco e relativamente quente...Não me espantaria ter um Verão típico aqui do litoral norte, com muito vento e máximas pouco acima dos 25ºC na praia...parece-me é que a radiação anda cada vez mais forte...o que à partida pode ser um engano em relação à real temperatura...


Por aqui actuais *17,9ºc* e *67%* de humidade relativa...sempre acima dos 20km/h de rajada...Nem aos 20ºc chegamos, máxima de *19,8ºc* hoje...


----------



## supercell (22 Jun 2012 às 19:18)

Muito vento agora à tarde e muito sol


----------



## Johnny (23 Jun 2012 às 16:52)

Regressei há poucas horas do Gerês (Albufeira da Caniçada, Terras de Bouro), onde o termómetro marcava ao fim da manhã uns apetecíveis 25º, com a água a uma boa temperatura (tendo em conta a proveniência dela...) e com ligeira nebulosidade nos picos mais altos da serra... vento quase nulo...









A noite de S. João aqui em Braga, promete e muito!!!

Sigo com 27º...


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Jun 2012 às 17:33)

Boa Tarde!!!

Hoje está um dia menos ventoso em relação aos dias anteriores, apesar de ser normal esta nortada à tarde aqui na Baía de Espinho. Até agora rajadas na ordem dos 25 km/h de Norte/Noroeste e tempo muito fresco.
Hoje a temperatura máxima aqui na Cidade de Espinho foi de 20,3ºC, imaginem se fosse á beira mar, mais fresco seria.

Neste momento:
Temperatura:18,3ºC
Humidade Relativa:75%
Pressão Atmosférica:1022,7 hPa


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Jun 2012 às 19:44)

Boa Tarde!!!!

*Neste momento:*
Céu Limpo
Temperatura atual:18,4ºC
Pressão Atmosférica: 1022,8 hPa
Humidade:78%
Vento Moderado de N a 15 km/h


----------



## N_Fig (23 Jun 2012 às 19:46)

MarioCabral disse:


> Parece-me cedo para afirmarmos o que quer que seja em relação a isso...é certo que temos tido muitos Verões bafejados por tarde bem ventosas no litoral, ao género do que está a acontecer no dia de hoje...efeito normal do posicionamento junto ao litoral...
> Claro que o ajuste do AA faz toda a diferença, este ano tivemos um Inverno abaixo da média em precipitação...nem tanto em relação a temperaturas médias...Um Fevereiro seco e *relativamente quente*...Não me espantaria ter um Verão típico aqui do litoral norte, com muito vento e máximas pouco acima dos 25ºC na praia...parece-me é que a radiação anda cada vez mais forte...o que à partida pode ser um engano em relação à real temperatura...
> 
> 
> Por aqui actuais *17,9ºc* e *67%* de humidade relativa...sempre acima dos 20km/h de rajada...Nem aos 20ºc chegamos, máxima de *19,8ºc* hoje...




Ten mesmo a certeza disso?


----------



## supercell (23 Jun 2012 às 22:22)

Dia muito soalheiro hoje e com algum vento.


----------



## Estação SP (24 Jun 2012 às 11:24)

Dia quente com uns 20ºC presentes neste momento.

Algum fumo presente na atmosfera, deve ser devido a algum insendio mas nao sei onde.


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Jun 2012 às 11:49)

Bom Dia!!!

Manhã bastante fresca, com algum nevoeiro ainda presente na troposfera.

*Dados Actuais:*

*Temperatura:* *18,3ºC*
*Humidade Relativa:* *76%*
*Pressão Atmosférica:**1022,8 hPa*
*Vento* de* N* com rajadas a atingirem os *18 km/h*


----------



## filipe cunha (24 Jun 2012 às 11:59)

Por cá já com 27.1C e 51HR, vento moderado de N


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Jun 2012 às 12:11)

Espinho continua situação de tempo muito fresco com a nortada. Só de casacos é que se pode andar lá fora. Cá para mim hoje Espinho nem chega aos 20ºC.

Dados Actuais:
Temp actual: 18,7ºC
Humidade Rel: 76%


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Jun 2012 às 16:13)

Boa Tarde !!!

A temperatura máxima atingida até agora foi de 19,1ºC atingida ás 13:10h, neste momento estão 18,7ºC.
Pelos vistos existem locais aqui no concelho onde estão a atingir os 25ºC segundo o Instituto de Meteorologia, mas aqui junto ao mar na cidade de Espinho parece que não, pelo facto de existir a influência da brisa marítima que torna o ambiente mais fresco, que me dera que fosse o inverso.

Dados actuais:
Temp: 18,7ºC
Pressão Atm: 1021,5 hPa
Humidade: 81%
Vento de N a 30 km/h


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Jun 2012 às 18:20)

Espinho tem mesmo destas coisas, então agora ainda está mais frio *16,8ºC* e veio um nevoeiro cerrado e intenso, agora nem Sol se vê.
Anda-se 4 km desde a praia em direcção a Este que está um Sol brutal e temperatura mais quente, quero dizer ,em vez de estar 16,8ºC estão para aí 26,8ºC. Infelizmente quem vive nesta cidade é raro ter dias calor e sem nortadas.

*Neste momento:*
Temperatura: 16,8ºC ( Temperatura Máxima atingida no dia de hoje foi 19,1ºC ás 13:10h )
Humidade: 88%
Pressão Atmosférica: 1020,8 hPa
Vento Forte de N


----------



## CptRena (24 Jun 2012 às 18:32)

Boas

Dia soalheiro por estes lados, estando neste momento a ser substituido por uma grande camada de nevoeiro. Tipico dos verões por estes lados acontecerem estes nevoeiros depois de um dia de céu limpo e sol.

Agora:

T: 19,8°C
HR: 77%
NO@14,8 G 23,3 km/h
PA: 1017hPa

Cumprimentos


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Jun 2012 às 18:46)

Boas,
Por aqui um dia de verão, céu limpo e bastante calor, sobretudo ao início da tarde, depois começou a levantar o vento.


----------



## MarioCabral (24 Jun 2012 às 19:52)

N_Fig disse:


> Ten mesmo a certeza disso?



Sim...equívoco meu...Fevereiro não foi um mês quente, apenas seco =)

Hoje de regresso ao Porto, as máximas aqui nem aos 25ºc chegamos, tudo ameno...actuais *21,1ºc* e *72%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## MarioCabral (24 Jun 2012 às 19:55)

Miguel96 disse:


> Boa Tarde !!!
> 
> A temperatura máxima atingida até agora foi de 19,1ºC atingida ás 13:10h, neste momento estão 18,7ºC.
> O Instituto de meteorologia marcava 25ºC para Espinho como temperatura máxima e a temperatura máxima atingida foi de 19,1ºC pelo qual existe um erro de 6ºC, _*sinceramente o IM anda a falhar muito nas temperaturas*_, devia ser evitado.
> ...



Não que goste muito de os defender, mas é normal numa situação destas de nevoeiro que tenhas como disseste duas temperaturas bem diferentes em locais bem próximos...
Onde está nevoeiro bem abaixo do previsto, onde estaria sem nevoeiro bem mais alta a temperatura...


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Jun 2012 às 20:03)

MarioCabral disse:


> Não que goste muito de os defender, mas é normal numa situação destas de nevoeiro que tenhas como disseste duas temperaturas bem diferentes em locais bem próximos...
> Onde está nevoeiro bem abaixo do previsto, onde estaria sem nevoeiro bem mais alta a temperatura...



Mario Cabral não te entendi o que tu dissestes. Principalmente " que tenhas como disseste duas temperaturas bem diferentes em locais bem próximos" e " Onde está nevoeiro bem abaixo do previsto, onde estaria sem nevoeiro bem mais alta a temperatura".


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Jun 2012 às 20:10)

Neste momento:
Actuais 17,4ºC, 87% de HR, 1020,2 hPa de Pressão, Vento Moderado de N com rajadas a atingirem os 18 km/h.


----------



## MarioCabral (24 Jun 2012 às 20:15)

Miguel96 disse:


> Mario Cabral não te entendi o que tu dissestes. Principalmente " que tenhas como disseste duas temperaturas bem diferentes em locais bem próximos" e " Onde está nevoeiro bem abaixo do previsto, onde estaria sem nevoeiro bem mais alta a temperatura".



Imagina dois locais que se distem apenas 2km por exemplo...um deles junto ao mar, com nevoeiro cerrado...a temperatura será nesse local baixa devido à humidade muito elevada é à falta de radiação solar...
Num outro local apenas a 2km do primeiro, mas caminhando em direcção ao interior...a influencia marítima é muito menor, podes ter perfeitamente mais uns 7/8ºc na temperatura...com céu limpo e sem nevoeiro...

Logo o IM pode dar de máxima 25ºc para Espinho, podes ter junto ao mar bem menos...e mais para o interior mais um pouco que os 25ºc...


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Jun 2012 às 20:21)

MarioCabral disse:


> Imagina dois locais que se distem apenas 2km por exemplo...um deles junto ao mar, com nevoeiro cerrado...a temperatura será nesse local baixa devido à humidade muito elevada é à falta de radiação solar...
> Num outro local apenas a 2km do primeiro, mas caminhando em direcção ao interior...a influencia marítima é muito menor, podes ter perfeitamente mais uns 7/8ºc na temperatura...com céu limpo e sem nevoeiro...
> 
> Logo o IM pode dar de máxima 25ºc para Espinho, podes ter junto ao mar bem menos...e mais para o interior mais um pouco que os 25ºc...



Já percebi, MarioCabral é claro, na altura em que estava a escrever neste tópico, não reparei que existem locais do Concelho de Espinho onde a temperatura é mais elevada e noutros onde a temperatura é mais baixa devido á existência da influência marítima como tu referistes. Bem eu vou editar o meu tópico que escrevi anteriormente, aquelas palavras referentes ao IM e explicar doutra maneira. 
Muito Obrigado MarioCabral pelo lapso que me surgiu aquando a escrita do comentário.


----------



## N_Fig (24 Jun 2012 às 20:26)

Miguel96, qual foi a mínima que atingiste hoje?


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Jun 2012 às 20:49)

N_Fig disse:


> Miguel96, qual foi a mínima que atingiste hoje?



A temperatura mínima foi *13,6 ºC *ás 06:41h da manhã.


----------



## Snifa (24 Jun 2012 às 21:21)

Boas tardes, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
tempª mínima: *13.5 ºc *

tempª máxima: *25.2 ºc *

*Dados actuais
*
tempª 20.9 ºc 

Vento NNW: 8 Km/h

Pressão: 1019.5 hpa

Humidade: 79%

Dia de céu geralmente limpo,  foi visível algum nevoeiro junto à costa.

Amanhã e nos próximos dias será de esperar uma nova subida das temperaturas..


----------



## supercell (24 Jun 2012 às 21:21)

Hoje na praia começou a ficar muito frio e vento a partir da tarde e veio nevoeiro.


----------



## filipe cunha (24 Jun 2012 às 21:33)

Por cá minima de 13.4C e maxima de 32.4C, 19ºC de amplitude


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Jun 2012 às 22:03)

supercell disse:


> Hoje na praia começou a ficar muito frio e vento a partir da tarde e veio nevoeiro.



Hoje esteve vento e FRIO todo o dia a temperatura aqui só chegou aos *19,1º**C*.


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Jun 2012 às 23:10)

Boa Noite!!!!!

Sigo com 16,3ºC, 90% HR, 1020,4 hPa de Pressão atmosférica  e vento fraco a 6 km/h.


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Jun 2012 às 23:12)

Acumulado total de precipitação aqui em Espinho no mês de Junho até ao momento foi de 36,6 mm.
Desde o dia 16 de Março até hoje estão acumulados 299,6mm.


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Jun 2012 às 23:22)

Sigo com 16,3ºC, 91% de HR, 1020,3 hPa, Vento Fraco de NO a 5 km/h.


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Jun 2012 às 23:45)

Boa noite

Miguel96, animas e de que maneira este tópico...
Sem muitos motivos para postarmos aqui é certo, mas temos de manter este nosso tópico "on".
Não me desloquei até junto ao mar, mas notava-se uma névoa difusa costeira, típica de dias com nortada e frescura atlântica qb. Não me admira nada os valores que o Miguel96 relata, tão típicos da nossa costa.
Esperemos que hajam dias em que se quebre a nortada e o nevoeiro para permitirem o gozo balnear

Dia de céu limpo e vento geralmente fraco.
Já se pode dizer que o verão manda e a *temp. máxima* é exemplo disso: *31,0ºC *(16.46h).
A *temp. mínima* ainda foi frescota: *11,7ºC* (06.14h)
A noite segue ainda nuns "tropicais" *21,1ºC*, com *54%* de *Humidade relativa*.
A *Pressão atmosférica* é de *1021 hPa* e o *Ponto de condensação* de *12,0ºC*.



Boa noite a todos e boa semana


----------



## MarioCabral (25 Jun 2012 às 03:02)

Boas noites companheiros,

Sigo com céu limpo e uns agradáveis 17,5°c e 86% de humidade relativa...


----------



## Veterano (25 Jun 2012 às 08:36)

Bom dia. A semana começa sem dúvida com calor: já estão 21,2º, muito sol e vento fraco.


----------



## Snifa (25 Jun 2012 às 12:20)

Boas tardes,

depois de uma mínima de *17.6 ºc* sigo com 29.5ºc actuais, mas já esteve nos *29.9 ºc* que é a máxima do dia até ao momento.


----------



## Snifa (25 Jun 2012 às 12:54)

Nova máxima do dia, *30.2 ºc* actuais...


----------



## supercell (25 Jun 2012 às 13:29)

Está um calor....
Só espero que à tarde venha algum vento marítimo para diminuir a temperatura.
Hoje só se está bem em casa ou na água na praia.


----------



## MarioCabral (25 Jun 2012 às 13:59)

Depois da ameaça de ontem, hoje podemos dizer que chegou mesmo o calor...A máxima do dia já deve ter ficado registada nos *29,9ºC*...entretanto começou a soprar uma brisa de NW e já baixei até aos *28,8ºC*...Como é habitual, tudo aqui bem perto do mar depende da direcção do vento


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Jun 2012 às 17:23)

Boas,
Por aqui está um forno, sem nuvens, apenas corre uma brisa (quente). 
Já tinha saudades de sentir o chão a queimar os pés e a água da mangueira a escaldar, isto é calor à brava.


----------



## filipe cunha (25 Jun 2012 às 19:42)

Por cá 36.2C e 40C de aparente às 16H49


----------



## MarioCabral (25 Jun 2012 às 20:56)

Já um pouco mais fresco por estas bandas, mesmo assim hoje foi um dia bastante quente...o mais quente deste ano (ainda esta a começar a época do calor)...
Actuais *23,4ºc* e *68%* de humidade relativa...

Amanhã vai aquecer ainda mais...


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Jun 2012 às 21:25)

Por aqui um dos melhores fins de dia deste ano, ou melhor, o que melhor apreciei, um calor mesmo agradável.


----------



## Skizzo (25 Jun 2012 às 21:57)

Pelo centro continuam uns abafados 28,1ºC


----------



## Snifa (25 Jun 2012 às 23:01)

Boas noites,

a máxima foi de* 31.1 ºc* ( a mais alta do mês até ao momento)

Neste momento uma bela noite tropical, ainda 25.5 ºc actuais.

Vento: NNE: 4 Km/h

Pressão:1015.8 hpa

Humidade: 73 %

Amanhã a temperatura deverá subir um pouco mais, talvez uns 2/3 graus ..


----------



## Miguel96 (25 Jun 2012 às 23:02)

Ontem a temperatura máxima aqui em Espinho foi de 19,1ºC e hoje já foi de 20,8ºC já subiu, mas ainda continua fresco o tempo, ainda nao se sente aquele calor, calor, mas algum já se sente.

Neste momento 17,5ºC.


----------



## Miguel96 (25 Jun 2012 às 23:05)

Miguel96 disse:


> Ontem a temperatura máxima aqui em Espinho foi de 19,1ºC e hoje já foi de 20,8ºC já subiu, mas ainda continua fresco o tempo, ainda nao se sente aquele calor, calor, mas algum já sente.
> 
> Neste momento 17,5ºC.



É só para avisar que estas temperaturas são muito fíaveis e tipicas da cidade de Espinho.
Como estou a 450 metros da praia e é uma zona de nortada é obvio que espinho apresenta temperaturas mais baixas em relação ás terras que ficam a 2km da costa.


----------



## Miguel96 (25 Jun 2012 às 23:08)

Humidade elevada na rua neste preciso momento. Não estou a ver os resultados da humidade no computador da minah Davis , mas sente-se e bem. Muitas pessoas vestidas de casacos apertados até cima devido ao tempo fresco que se faz sentir neste momento. As pessoas mais idosas até usam cascóis.


----------



## Miguel96 (25 Jun 2012 às 23:11)

Bem não resisti em ir á consola da Davis ver o tempo que se faz neste momento, então aqui vai os resultados:

Temperatura Actual: 18,1ºC
Humidade Relativa: 86%
Pressão Atmosférica: 1016,3 hPa
Vento: Calmo a 1/2 km/h


----------



## Fi (26 Jun 2012 às 02:13)

Miguel96 disse:


> Humidade elevada na rua neste preciso momento. Não estou a ver os resultados da humidade no computador da minah Davis , mas sente-se e bem. Muitas pessoas vestidas de casacos apertados até cima devido ao tempo fresco que se faz sentir neste momento. As pessoas mais idosas até usam cascóis.



Passo muito tempo em Espinho. É ventoso. e muito mais fesco, como refere no seu post posterior a este, do que 2km para o interior. Encontro-me a 3km da costa, perto da Praia da Granja e a diferença entra a beira mar e a minha vila é enorme! A única excepção é durante as noites com vento de Leste e humidade muito baixa.


----------



## Snifa (26 Jun 2012 às 07:50)

Bons dias, 

mínima tropical de *20.9 ºc* 

*Neste momento
*
tempª 22.7 ºc 

Vento NE :6 Km/h

Pressão: 1015.5 hpa

Humidade: 79%


O dia promete ser quente, contudo nota-se bastante poeira na atmosfera que juntamente com algumas nuvens altas vai filtrando a luz do sol..


----------



## Veterano (26 Jun 2012 às 08:36)

Bom dia. Tempo abafado, com 22,3º, mas o sol está parcialmernte escondido por nuvens altas/bruma. Vento fraco.


----------



## CptRena (26 Jun 2012 às 12:04)

Bom dia

O dia segue quentinho com o céu nas mesmas condições referidas anteriormente, nuvens e poeira.

Agora:

T: 27,5°C
HR: 64%
NNO@5,8 G 9,7km/h
PA: 1012hPa


----------



## vegastar (26 Jun 2012 às 13:00)

Boa tarde,

Dia mais quente do ano com, até agora, 35,1ºC e 44% de humidade (Ponto de orvalho 20,8ºC). Ainda não fui lá fora, mas deve estar insuportável. A mínima foi quase tropical de 19,3ºC.

O céu está encoberto por uma bruma estranha de poeiras e nuvens altas.


----------



## Ruipedroo (26 Jun 2012 às 13:26)

Bom dia.
Já há muito que não via o IM a prever 39ºC para aqui, não sei se chego lá, vamos ver. 
Está muito abafado, também devido à presença de cirros no céu, dando um tom amarelado.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (26 Jun 2012 às 14:01)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Bom dia.
> Já há muito que não via o IM a prever 39ºC para aqui, não sei se chego lá, vamos ver.
> Está muito abafado, também devido à presença de cirros no céu, dando um tom amarelado.



Boa tarde colega e vizinho,

A minha estação já está quase lá perto (Actualmente a temperatura por cá "Zona Sul de Braga" é de 38.5ºC mas ja teve nos 38.7ºC)   

A estação "wunderground" Braga/Sul - Quinta da Capela está nos 39.

Podemos afirmar sem qualquer dúvida que hoje é o dia mais quente do ano na cidade de Braga.... 

A HR (33%) anda muito baixa.

Continuação de boa tarde a todos.....


----------



## supercell (26 Jun 2012 às 14:07)

Muito calor e o céu está encoberto.
Aveiro está sem alerta de temperatura elevada , se não fosse a brisa marítima não se podia-lá fora. 
Dentro de minha casa estão uns confortáveis 23 graus, bem menos do que o que está lá fora.


----------



## CptRena (26 Jun 2012 às 14:10)

Levantou-se por estes lados uma corrente moderada de SSO. Pela imagem de radar parece querer cair algo, mas acho que não cai nada. Se cair será poeira e mais poeira.

T: 28,8°C
HR: 56%
OSO@14,8 G 18,7km/h
PA: 1012hPa


----------



## Fi (26 Jun 2012 às 14:53)

Levantou-se vento muito forte de SO de repente. Está mesmo muito forte, os estendais da roupa foram pelo ar cá em casa


----------



## Ruipedroo (26 Jun 2012 às 15:05)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Boa tarde colega e vizinho,
> 
> A minha estação já está quase lá perto (Actualmente a temperatura por cá "Zona Sul de Braga" é de 38.5ºC mas ja teve nos 38.7ºC)
> 
> ...



Sem dúvida que é o dia mais quente amigo. 
É pena eu não ter estação, apesar de a do IM ser aqui na minha zona não posso seguir em tempo real como é óbvio.
Geralmente aqui não aquece tanto, mas não deixa de estar um calor infernal.


----------



## ruka (26 Jun 2012 às 15:16)

Fi disse:


> Levantou-se vento muito forte de SO de repente. Está mesmo muito forte, os estendais da roupa foram pelo ar cá em casa



exactamente... e a temperatura deu um tombo... deverá ter sido uma queda de pressão quando passou uma celula sobre a zona do Porto.


----------



## vegastar (26 Jun 2012 às 15:51)

O recorde absoluto da minha estação foi batido hoje com 38,4ºC. O recorde anterior tinha sido de 37,4ºC em 2010.

Sigo neste momento com 37,5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## boneli (26 Jun 2012 às 16:42)

O temperaratura que registei no meu carro hoje foi de 39 graus


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Jun 2012 às 16:57)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui um calor infernal, cheguei aos *35,3ºC*...que é muito, principalmente atendendo à relativa proximidade do mar...entretanto pouco depois das 15h começou a correr algum vento de NW e agora já nuns mais confortáveis *29,2ºC* e *53%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Gerofil (26 Jun 2012 às 17:01)

A última hora trouxe frescura para algumas zonas do litoral norte, tendo a temperatura baixado de valores próximos dos 35 ºC às 15h00 para valores inferiores a 30 ºC às 16h00.

Porto (Aeroporto) = 34,2 ºC (15h00); 28,6 ºC (16h00)
Porto (Serra do Pilar) = 36,7 ºC (15h00); 28,6 ºC (16h00)


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Jun 2012 às 17:25)

Gerofil disse:


> A última hora trouxe frescura para algumas zonas do litoral norte, tendo a temperatura baixado de valores próximos dos 35 ºC às 15h00 para valores inferiores a 30 ºC às 16h00.
> 
> Porto (Aeroporto) = 34,2 ºC (15h00); 28,6 ºC (16h00)
> Porto (Serra do Pilar) = 36,7 ºC (15h00); 28,6 ºC (16h00)



Depois disso voltou a acalmar um pouco a brisa marítima e estou de volta aos *30,0ºC*...como disse ontem, quem manda aqui é a direcção e intensidade do vento...tanto no inverno para baixar às negativas...e no verão para subir o termómetro bem acima dos 30ºC...


----------



## Skizzo (26 Jun 2012 às 17:28)

Aqui pelo centro não se sente tanto as mudanças das direcções do vento, quase nem mudou a temperatura. Continua super abafado, o facto de estar encoberto não ajuda.


----------



## Snifa (26 Jun 2012 às 17:48)

Boas tardes,

máxima por aqui de *34.0 ºc * ( ás 15:05 h ) é a mais alta do ano e mês até ao momento, tempo super abafado, bastante bruma/poeira na atmosfera à mistura com algumas nuvens altas, uma luminosidade amarelada, vento praticamente inexistente..

Ao nível da rua, e aqui na minha zona, apostaria numa temperatura a rondar os 35/36 graus em alguns locais menos ventilados, na hora de maior calor...

Dados actuais:

tempª 30.7 ºc 

Vento NW: 4 Km/h

Pressão: 1013.9 hpa

Humidade: 50 %

Está muito abafado, o vento de NW  pouca sensação de frescura traz pois está muito fraco ou nulo por vezes...


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Jun 2012 às 18:36)

Ainda acima dos 30ºC, actuais *30,3ºc*...assim se manterá enquanto estiver tudo bem calmo...
Vento muito fraco de NW...53% de humidade relativa...
Para amanhã a máxima dada pelo IM é apenas de 28ºC para a cidade do Porto, veremos se haverá surpresas...já que inicialmente para hoje não estavam previstos os 34ºc...


----------



## Ruipedroo (26 Jun 2012 às 20:12)

Por aqui a tarde terminou com a passagem de uma pequena célula, cuja precipitação estava muito longe do solo, e muita poeira, hoje nem deu para ver o azul do céu. 
A máxima foi 37,5ºC.


----------



## Miguel96 (26 Jun 2012 às 20:15)

Hoje Espinho atingiu *30ºC* com pouquinho vento.
Finalmente


----------



## supercell (26 Jun 2012 às 21:04)

Muito calor... 
Para os lados do Porto está escuro, choveu por aí ou está apenas nublado?
Pelo que vi na RTP na previsão do tempo, eles falavam numa mínima possibilidade de aguaceiros e trovoada, mas acho que era uma possibilidade residual...


----------



## Skizzo (26 Jun 2012 às 21:06)

MarioCabral disse:


> já que inicialmente para hoje não estavam previstos os 34ºc...


E mesmo assim PR atingiu 36ºC. Nem vale a pena falar na SP que deve ter ido até aos 38ºC. Já é o pão nosso de cada dia ver estas temperaturas subestimadas pelo IM, e por consequência na TV passam as previsões erradas. Nem alertas nem nada, porque claro, Porto, Gaia, Maia, Paredes ou Baião têm as mesmas temperaturas que P.Rubras...


----------



## Skizzo (26 Jun 2012 às 21:07)

supercell disse:


> Muito calor...
> Para os lados do Porto está escuro, choveu por aí ou está apenas nublado?
> Pelo que vi na RTP na previsão do tempo, eles falavam numa mínima possibilidade de aguaceiros e trovoada, mas acho que era uma possibilidade residual...



Está nublado e tem estado durante a tarde.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Jun 2012 às 21:15)

Skizzo disse:


> E mesmo assim PR atingiu 36ºC. Nem vale a pena falar na SP que deve ter ido até aos 38ºC. Já é o pão nosso de cada dia ver estas temperaturas subestimadas pelo IM, e por consequência na TV passam as previsões erradas. Nem alertas nem nada, porque claro, Porto, Gaia, Maia, Paredes ou Baião têm as mesmas temperaturas que P.Rubras...



Skizzo mas o que se passa aí na zona do Porto é igual no Algarve, pode estar 29ºC no aeroporto de Faro e estar 36ºC em Tavira que não temos nenhum aviso amarelo. Já devíamos estar habituados a isso.


----------



## Miguel96 (26 Jun 2012 às 21:18)

supercell disse:


> Muito calor...
> Para os lados do Porto está escuro, choveu por aí ou está apenas nublado?
> Pelo que vi na RTP na previsão do tempo, eles falavam numa mínima possibilidade de aguaceiros e trovoada, mas acho que era uma possibilidade residual...




Boa Noite, mas ainda esta de dia

Realmente está muito escuro para estes lados, mas cá para mim não é chuva pois o radar do Instituto não mostra célula nenhuma aqui por perto.
Na minha opinião acho que vai vir uma valente trovoada é o que parece, mas não me posso fiar naquilo que observo neste momento, é necessário ver o boletim do Instituto de Meteorologia e Wunderground e ver os dados das estação meteorologicas próximas, percebes Supercell.


----------



## Skizzo (26 Jun 2012 às 21:19)

Mas Faro representa ainda assim, uma melhor representação do distrito que P.R. Não é tão fresca como Sagres ou tão quente como Castro Verde por exemplo. P.R não se encontra no meio termo, encontra-se mesmo na zona mais fresca, que vai desde a costa de Matosinhos até à costa de Vila do Conde. De qualquer forma, acho que IM devia ter isso mais em consideração.


----------



## Miguel96 (26 Jun 2012 às 21:23)

Previsão para 4ª feira, 27 de junho de 2012

Continuação de tempo quente com céu pouco nublado ou limpo,
*apresentando-se temporariamente muito nublado nas regiões do
interior Norte e Centro*, *onde há condições favoráveis à ocorrência
de aguaceiros e trovoada em especial durante a tarde*.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), tornando-se em geral fraco
(inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante oeste a partir da tarde.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima, em especial nas regiões do
litoral Norte e Centro.
_________________________________________________

A partir das 24 horas de hoje já pode existir trovoada no interior Norte e Centro, pessoal toca a fotografar.


----------



## Miguel96 (26 Jun 2012 às 21:34)

Tempo bastante abafado neste momento sem existir qualquer brisa.

*Neste momento :*
*Temperatura:24,3ºC
Humidade: 69%
Pressão Atmosférica: 1013,7 hPa (a descer))
Vento: **Nulo*
*Temperatura máxima registada do Dia:* *30,0 ºC ás 16:24 horas*
*Máximo Índice de Calor:* *32ºC (16:42 horas)*


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Jun 2012 às 21:44)

Skizzo disse:


> Mas Faro representa ainda assim, uma melhor representação do distrito que P.R. Não é tão fresca como Sagres ou tão quente como Castro Verde por exemplo. P.R não se encontra no meio termo, encontra-se mesmo na zona mais fresca, que vai desde a costa de Matosinhos até à costa de Vila do Conde. De qualquer forma, acho que IM devia ter isso mais em consideração.



Neste Fórum já muito se discutiu sobre a representatividade da Estação Meteorológica de Pedras Rubras...a meu ver já seriam "horinhas" de o IM mantendo esta, dar condições a uma outra estação no Porto mais representativa daquilo que se passa no centro da cidade...
O melhor que vamos tendo é a estação do Snifa e a do ISEP, não desprezando outras que existam...
Mas à partida já sabemos que a cidade do Porto tem máximas um pouco mais altas, e mínimas mais baixas também que Pedras Rubras...ainda relativamente exposta à influencia marítima...

Esquecendo isso continua um forno, *28,0ºc* e *53%* de humidade relativa...
Realmente o céu está muito escuro, poderá existir qualquer coisa...umas pingas de poeira...


----------



## Skizzo (26 Jun 2012 às 21:48)

Minimas mais baixas que P.Rubras? Mais altas, tanto máximas como mínimas. Pelo menos em relação a mim, não posso falar pelos outros.


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Jun 2012 às 21:50)

Skizzo disse:


> Minimas mais baixas que P.Rubras? Mais altas, tanto máximas como mínimas. Pelo menos em relação a mim, não posso falar pelos outros.



Sim, estou a falar de extremos...do Verão e do Inverno..
No Verão o centro do Porto é mais quente no geral...e no Inverno as mínima são mais baixas...concordas certo?


----------



## filipe cunha (26 Jun 2012 às 21:55)

Por cá hoje foi de 36,9C e a aparente de 41,7ºC


----------



## Skizzo (26 Jun 2012 às 22:03)

MarioCabral disse:


> Sim, estou a falar de extremos...do Verão e do Inverno..
> No Verão o centro do Porto é mais quente no geral...e no Inverno as mínima são mais baixas...concordas certo?



No centro não, são mais elevadas. Na zona oeste deve ser ela por ela. Na zona norte e oriental, certamente serão mais frescas. A zona centro tem propriedades especiais, mesmo no Inverno.

Vou-te enviar um link interessante para veres.


----------



## Snifa (26 Jun 2012 às 22:05)

Boas, 

ainda 27.8 ºc a esta hora, não corre ponta de vento, já vinha era uma brisa marítima para atenuar este calor...

O céu está encoberto por nuvens médias/altas que só contribuem para estagnar a temperatura...


----------



## Ruipedroo (26 Jun 2012 às 22:12)

Por aqui o céu também se mantém nublado e sigo já com um calor mais agradável.


----------



## supercell (26 Jun 2012 às 22:12)

Continua bastante abafado lá fora, parece que o ar está estagnado... 
E está uma noite muito escura


----------



## Skizzo (26 Jun 2012 às 22:15)

Pena a água gelada do nosso Atlântico (não é justo, até os de Norte de Espanha tem água mais tépida), senão teria sido um dia de praia perfeito


----------



## Paula (26 Jun 2012 às 22:53)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Por aqui o céu também se mantém nublado e sigo já com um calor mais agradável.




Boa noite.
Concordo contigo Rui Pedro. Está uma noite super quente, e aposto numa temperatura a rondar os 24º graus, neste momento.
De vez em quando, lá vem uma brisa ou outra. 

Durante o dia, o calor era tanto que mal se via gente na rua. O IM previa uns potentes 39ºC para Braga, hoje.


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Jun 2012 às 23:13)

Por aqui mantém-se a temperatura constante a rondar os 28ºc...o vento está nulo e enquanto assim for a temperatura vai-se mantendo...
Actuais *27,8ºc* e *64%* de humidade relativa...

A mínima esta madrugada será próxima do tropical...ou mesmo tropical...


----------



## Mikovski (26 Jun 2012 às 23:48)

No Porto à beira rio estão 26ºC, mas aqui no marques marcou 29ºC! Durante a manhã o carro chegou a marcar 37ºC pelas 11h.
Cairam umas pingas à pouco.

Vai ser dificil dormir...


----------



## 1337 (27 Jun 2012 às 00:14)

Por cá até estão a cair umas pingas grossas neste momento . máxima de 39.1ºC por aqui  e ainda continuo com uns abafados 25.5 ºC com 81% humidade.Parece o Brasil já


----------



## supercell (27 Jun 2012 às 09:26)

Fui agora para o site do IM e fui as descargas eléctricas, e para surpresa minha estavam muitos pontos no norte do país, será que trovejou para o Norte, ou foi um erro??


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Jun 2012 às 10:06)

supercell disse:


> Fui agora para o site do IM e fui as descargas eléctricas, e para surpresa minha estavam muitos pontos no norte do país, será que trovejou para o Norte, ou foi um erro??


Supercell, não foi erro nenhum, aliás consegui captar várias descargas em vídeo, por volta das 3 e meia da manhã. Mais tarde coloco aqui. 

O dia de hoje está bem mais fresco, céu pouco nublado e algum vento de SO.


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Jun 2012 às 10:32)

supercell disse:


> Fui agora para o site do IM e fui as descargas eléctricas, e para surpresa minha estavam muitos pontos no norte do país, será que trovejou para o Norte, ou foi um erro??



Supercell, eu avisei-te pois segundo o IM, a trovoada começava a partir da 0 horas de hoje e podia já começar a ser vista em vários pontos do Norte e Centro.


Bem neste momento estão *21,1ºC*, a temperatura máxima registada até agora foi de *22,7ºC* ás 08:48h e a temperatura mínima foi de *19,3ºC* ás* 04:32h*.
Bem durante a noite ,veio uma rajada forte de vento que colocou abaixo os estendais de roupa e vasos de pequenas dimensões, foram estragos pequenos, mas se fosse vento mais forte poderia ser pior.
Os meus vizinhos também sofreram estragos de pequenas dimensões, a rajada foi de *35 km/h* ás* 03:18h*.
A humidade relativa neste momento é* 79%, 21,1ºC, 1014,4 hPa *e vento* fraco a 13 km/h.*


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Jun 2012 às 10:44)

Bom dia

Eis que volto, suado...Uf!
Mas que calor. Para 1º round não está nada mau não senhor.
Pouco habituados a isto este ano, é natural que todos estejamos a sofrer um pouco com os 30 e muitos graus...
Mas será de pouca dura e já hoje as máximas irão descer. Inicialmente nas zonas mais litorais do nosso litoral e depois nas zonas mais interiores deste recanto nortenho.
Para hoje o IM já prevê 25ºC de máxima para Viana do Castelo e Porto, 26ºC para Aveiro e 30ºC para Braga.

Por aqui parece-me que os 30ºc serão realidade a não ser que o vento marítimo se faça notar em breve...neste momento tenho *29,2ºC*. Saliento ainda a *minha 1ª noite tropical do ano* com 20,9ºC - dificilmente terei outra, mas é a realidade deste cantinho.

No dia 25 tive uma máxima de 34,1ºC e ontem de 36,1ºC. Interessante para o mês de Junho.

Deixo aqui um "print screen" das condições atuais (10.27h) e extremos de hoje e de ontem:


----------



## Paula (27 Jun 2012 às 10:46)

Bom dia. 

Noite passada em branco, não deu para dormir com este calor

Hoje o dia está, claramente, mais fresco embora ainda esteja uma brasa 

Segundo o IM as temperaturas começam a baixar, especialmente, a partir do fim do dia de hoje. 

Eu gosto de calor, mas assim não se aguenta


----------



## 1337 (27 Jun 2012 às 11:37)

Tanto falei num clima parecido ao de brasil ontem que por volta das 4 de manhã acordei com cada estouro da trovoada


----------



## 1337 (27 Jun 2012 às 11:47)

Alguém sabe o que se passa com o meteogalicia?Não consigo aceder ao site já á uns 2 dias da sempre erro, acho que bloquearam os IPS Portugueses


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Jun 2012 às 12:00)

1337 disse:


> Tanto falei num clima parecido ao de brasil ontem que por volta das 4 de manhã acordei com cada estouro da trovoada


Foi a maior surpresa da madrugada. Eu até disse a familiares meus que de noite ia trovejar, mas foi algo dito quase sem nexo, visto que a probabilidade era pouca, mas acabou por haver. 
Fica aqui um vídeo que fiz, ao início a câmara não estava a conseguir focar, mas acabou por apanhar alguns raios interessantes.


----------



## Snifa (27 Jun 2012 às 12:29)

Bom video Ruipedroo! uma boa surpresa! Ainda foram umas descargas valentes! 

por aqui, e como seria de esperar está mais fresco que ontem, a máxima até ao momento foi obtida ás 0 horas de hoje: *27.2 ºc *( mínima *17.9 ºc* )


*Actual
*
tempª: 24.3 ºc 

Vento: SSW: 16 Km/h ( destaque para uma rajada forte de Sul, esta madrugada, *51 Km/h*, que ocorreu às 03:35 h, provavelmente causada pela passagem de pequenas células, que depois se desenvolveram mais sobre zona de Braga, provocando a trovoada )

Pressão: 1013.4 hpa

Humidade: 74 %


Céu com alguma nebulosidade média e alta.


----------



## supercell (27 Jun 2012 às 12:53)

> Supercell, eu avisei-te pois segundo o IM, a trovoada começava a partir da 0 horas de hoje e podia já começar a ser vista em vários pontos do Norte e Centro.



Pois, ao final do dia, também parecia que ia trovejar, mas eu desprezei essa possibilidade e não me apercebi de nada...  , pelo que vi nas imagens de radar as células passaram apenas acima do Porto... 
Espero que hoje ocorra outra vez, mas que seja também para a zona de Aveiro. 
Bom vídeo da trovoada, impressionante, cada descarga....


----------



## 1337 (27 Jun 2012 às 14:14)

http://www.meteogalicia.es/observacion/raios/raios.action?request_locale=gl

Pra quem tiver curisidade de realçar que a trovoada foi essencialmente concentrada em terras do alto minho, ainda deram bastantes descargas, algo que nenhum modelo previa acabou por ser uma grande surpresa


----------



## miguel (27 Jun 2012 às 14:21)

1337 disse:


> http://www.meteogalicia.es/observacion/raios/raios.action?request_locale=gl
> 
> Pra quem tiver curisidade de realçar que a trovoada foi essencialmente concentrada em terras do alto minho, ainda deram bastantes descargas, algo que nenhum modelo previa acabou por ser uma grande surpresa



Nada disso!! estava bem previsto nos modelos, e não foi nada surpreendente para mim já o sabia 5 dias atrás


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Jun 2012 às 14:27)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Foi a maior surpresa da madrugada. Eu até disse a familiares meus que de noite ia trovejar, mas foi algo dito quase sem nexo, visto que a probabilidade era pouca, mas acabou por haver.
> Fica aqui um vídeo que fiz, ao início a câmara não estava a conseguir focar, mas acabou por apanhar alguns raios interessantes.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1LwhyTkIY0E



Belo vídeo, e raios fantásticos
Pena por vezes a imagem não estar correctamente focada, mas bom registo


----------



## CptRena (27 Jun 2012 às 15:23)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Foi a maior surpresa da madrugada. Eu até disse a familiares meus que de noite ia trovejar, mas foi algo dito quase sem nexo, visto que a probabilidade era pouca, mas acabou por haver.
> Fica aqui um vídeo que fiz, ao início a câmara não estava a conseguir focar, mas acabou por apanhar alguns raios interessantes.



Boa tarde

@Ruipedroo: Tens que fixar o focus em ∞ (infinito) e és capaz de apanhá-los todos focados da próxima vez.

Actualmente
T: 27,1°C  (quentinho)
HR: 65%
S@3,5 G 11,6km/h
PA: 1010hPa

Cumprimentos


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Jun 2012 às 16:22)

Neste momento o céu mantém-se limpo e o vento sopra fraco de SO.

Obrigado a todos pelos elogios e, vou seguir a tua dica CptRena.


----------



## 1337 (27 Jun 2012 às 17:18)

miguel disse:


> Nada disso!! estava bem previsto nos modelos, e não foi nada surpreendente para mim já o sabia 5 dias atrás



Então se já sabias onde está o teu post no tópico de previsões? Não vejo lá nada


----------



## CptRena (27 Jun 2012 às 18:33)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Neste momento o céu mantém-se limpo e o vento sopra fraco de SO.
> 
> Obrigado a todos pelos elogios e, vou seguir a tua dica CptRena.



Ah pois, esqueci-me de dizer que, apesar das pequenas desfocagens, está um apanhado excelente. Vêm-se bem as descargas potentes. Quase, senão mesmo todos, são raios Nuvem-Terra. 

Condiçoes:
Céu muito nublado (8/8) de nuvens baixas - nevoeiro
T: 24,0°C
HR: 69%
SO@7,6 G 13,7 km/h
PA: 1010hPa


----------



## João Soares (27 Jun 2012 às 18:57)

Boa Tarde! 

Céu encoberto por _Altoestratus_ e neblina mais intensa na praia.
Pela Estação do Lordelo a temperatura é de *18.9ºC*


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Jun 2012 às 19:20)

João Soares disse:


> Boa Tarde!
> 
> Céu encoberto por _Altoestratus_ e neblina mais intensa na praia.
> Pela Estação do Lordelo a temperatura é de *18.9ºC*



Boa tarde João Soares, o meteorologista desaparecido voltou finalmente.
Se a minha estação estivesse online no wunderground , ela não está por motivos de manutenção da consola e do programa weather link 5.9.3, verias que aqui em Espinho, próximo de Canidelo, estão 20,1ºC,85% de Humidade, 1014,2 hPa e Vento Fraco a 8 km/h.
Tens que arranjar uma estação próxima daí como a  Estação do Lordelo , para voltares a ter actividade aqui no seguimento do Litoral Norte, pois o pessoal tem saudades tuas.


----------



## supercell (27 Jun 2012 às 19:40)

Parece que hoje não vai haver festa, pelo que vejo nos radares para a zona do Litoral norte... 
Ou será que sim??


----------



## filipe cunha (27 Jun 2012 às 21:54)

Por cá trovejou perto das 4h30 e um aguaceiro forte que deu 0,3mm, fora isso a maxima baixou


----------



## supercell (27 Jun 2012 às 22:58)

Parece que não vai haver mesmo festa... 
Está uma noite mais fresquinha...


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Jun 2012 às 23:34)

De facto noite bem mais fresca, nada que não estivesse previsto.
Quanto à festa Supercell, era bom era, mas hoje não há mesmo hipóteses devido à baixa temperatura para o tal e também pela presença de bastantes nuvens baixas.


----------



## MarioCabral (27 Jun 2012 às 23:51)

Boa noite,

Hoje a concentração recaiu mais no jogo e menos na meteorologia Por cá ainda aqueceu um pouco, cheguei aos *27,3ºc* por volta das 15h...depois começou a chegar a neblina e a temperatura foi caindo bastante...
A mínima ainda será atingida até às 24h...para já sigo com uns agradáveis *18,6ºc* e *81%* de humidade relativa...

Amanhã voltam a cair as máximas...


----------



## supercell (28 Jun 2012 às 09:12)

O dia começa por ser nublado.


----------



## Veterano (28 Jun 2012 às 09:26)

Bom dia. Refrescou o ambiente, com céu encoberto, a prometer chuvisco, vento fraco e 19,8º.


----------



## supercell (28 Jun 2012 às 13:46)

Parece que para sábado vai chover para o Norte de acordo com o IM.


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Jun 2012 às 14:08)

Bom dia.
A mínima de hoje foi de 18ºC, mas de momento pouca passa dos 20ºC, também devido à nebulosidade e ao vento que por vezes se faz sentir.


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Jun 2012 às 14:45)

Boa tarde

_Cadê o sol?! Ué?!_
O céu mantêm-se muito nublado e o sol é ainda uma miragem. Talvez abra um pouco e deixe o sol brilhar, mas hoje isto anda cinzento - efeito do resultado da seleção?
Sigo com a temperatura máxima do dia: *22,1ºC*. *Hr: 53%*.


----------



## supercell (28 Jun 2012 às 18:32)

O céu aqui abriu, e está um sol radiante.


----------



## supercell (28 Jun 2012 às 19:17)

Mais alguém filmou a trovoada de ontem (dia 27 de Junho) para além do Ruipedroo?


----------



## Paula (28 Jun 2012 às 22:06)

Boa noite.  

Dia fresco e de céu nublado, com algumas abertas.
Caíram algumas pingas durante a tarde.

Por agora, céu nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## Veterano (29 Jun 2012 às 08:28)

Bom dia. Céu encoberto, para cerca de 19º, previsível cairem umas gotas...


----------



## supercell (29 Jun 2012 às 08:29)

Dia muito fresco, com algumas nuvens.


----------



## Gilmet (29 Jun 2012 às 15:58)

De momento, chuva fraca em Canidelo, Gaia, com 19ºC, e vento fraco.


----------



## Ruipedroo (29 Jun 2012 às 17:21)

Por aqui mais um dia fresco com alguma chuva de manhã e uma mínima de 13,7ºC. 
Neste momento o céu apresenta-se nublado com algumas abertas, algum vento de SO e sigo com 23,2ºC.


----------



## Paula (29 Jun 2012 às 22:51)

Boa noite.  


Dia fresco por Braga, com vento moderado durante a tarde. Caíram umas pingas, pelas 20h.

Atual: Céu nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## Snifa (30 Jun 2012 às 10:50)

Bons dias,

Por aqui tem chovido e acumulou ate ao momento 1.8 mm 

Neste momento tempo nublado mas sem chuva


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Jun 2012 às 12:12)

Bom dia.

O céu permanece muito nublado.
De noite tivemos aguaceiros\chuva moderados de curta duração.
O acumulado é de 3,0 mm até ao momento - deverá ficar por aqui...

Bom fim de semana


----------



## Ruipedroo (30 Jun 2012 às 14:56)

Boa tarde, 
A madrugada foi marcada por uns bons aguaceiros, por vezes fortes. 
Por agora o céu tem vindo a limpar, no entanto vão surgindo alguns cumulos mas não há sinais de chuva.


----------



## MarioCabral (30 Jun 2012 às 15:31)

Boa tarde,

Chegado agora da Serra da Estrela...por aqui parece que choveu à noite, acumulados *0,8mm*...por agora mantém-se o céu muito nublado, uns agradáveis *18,8ºc* e *68%* de humidade relativa...


----------

